# Games only you seem to remember



## arbalest

*Faxanadu* (NES).


----------



## Floy

Ignition!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ignition_%28video_game%29


----------



## kyle7412

well, in my group of friends at least:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rzex7xbqBcU[/ame]


----------



## beers




----------



## PresNotSure

The Legend of Kyrandia on PC. I loved that game I spent so much time wandering around in that game collecting gems. I had to install it from a stack of floppies back in the day. But none of my friends have ever played or heard of it.

Also The Guardian Legend for Nintendo is another seemingly obscure title for me.


----------



## pjBSOD

My favorite game in the history of *everything*.


----------



## beers

This one was pretty fun too but never heard of anyone ever knowing what it was or talking about it..


----------



## Paradox me

*Star Wars: Shadows of the Empire*










Not necessarily unknown, but I never see it on anyone's "top games" lists and I absolutely loved it. It rivals the Jedi Knight series as far as I'm concerned.

Can't get it to run on Win7 x64, but I still have the N64 version.


----------



## Alatar




----------



## kalvin37

Sudden Strike


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradox me;12886312*
> *Star Wars: Shadows of the Empire*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily unknown, but I never see it on anyone's "top games" lists and I absolutely loved it. It rivals the Jedi Knight series as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Can't get it to run on Win7 x64, but I still have the N64 version.


fun game


----------



## BeerPowered

Fallout 2 while listening the the Chocolate Starfish in the Hotdog flavored water album.
It isn't anywhere close to the first video game I have played, but it is one of the first PC games I played and have very fond memories of it.

F*** Bethesda for ruining the franchise!

The Links Awakening on the first Gameboy is my fondest gaming memory, that and Secret of Mana/Super Metroid for SNES.

Although now when I look back, I know my parents bought me game consoles because it babysat me, while they went off elsewhere!


----------



## PanicProne

I absolutely loved this game. I still have it, but my Sega Saturn doesn't work anymore.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnyWAlpPwYc[/ame]


----------



## caffeinescandal

fun game. loved it.


----------



## Trooper1881

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alien_Legacy










best game i ever played i have yet to find any game similar or i would play it constantly as its very hard to emulate the environment that it wants and the best and only way to do so is to boot up a computer from that era i dont get to play it as often as i wish


----------



## max it

Road rash 3DO
Good memories of violence and pwnage


----------



## dragneel

Quackshot. lmao.









Edit: and Rugrats: Search for Reptar. XD








these were my fav games XD


----------



## Epona

One of my favorite games as a kid... but now I can't find my copy of it...


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UozS0HIARVM[/ame]


----------



## MIKEVALL

cool game !!


----------



## Eaglake

I remember this game. Loved it, was really fun


----------



## Shaded War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers;12886311*
> This one was pretty fun too but never heard of anyone ever knowing what it was or talking about it..


I have that for PC. Fun game.

No one i know seems to remember what Perfect Dark (N64) was.


----------



## kyle7412

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradox me;12886312*
> *star wars: Shadows of the empire*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not necessarily unknown, but i never see it on anyone's "top games" lists and i absolutely loved it. It rivals the jedi knight series as far as i'm concerned.
> 
> Can't get it to run on win7 x64, but i still have the n64 version.


i loved that game omg


----------



## Oanf86767

Like great games, I wish for my dead account to disappear into the void as well.


----------



## Trooper1881

alot of great games here wish there was as place we could get together and play them again


----------



## G3RG

Close combat: A bridge too far

[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_BEy52P-6Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_BEy52P-6Q"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_BEy52P-6Q[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## MacNcheese

Oh ya... I so rocked at this
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJXdlrdws2s&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## tout

Tokyo Extreme Racer Zero on the PS2. Still waiting for PC developers to make a similar game for the computer and stop making these stupid clone race games.

[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdMuGcuPf-8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdMuGcuPf-8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdMuGcuPf-8[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## pjBSOD

I will not let this thread die. It's too awesome.


----------



## jrad

This game was so fun. still have it also


----------



## Methos07




----------



## returned4good




----------



## ACHILEE5

Fade to Black


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Lego rock raiders, amazing game that i only just recently beat!

sarges heroes was fun, as were all army man games.

Moon tycoon

rumble racing for ps2


----------



## Padishah

For me its The 4th Coming


----------



## Kahbrohn

Best game of all time... LOL


----------



## Roke

Mega Man Legends for the Playstation. So good.


----------



## Build It Fast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd;12889597*
> Lego rock raiders, amazing game that i only just recently beat!
> 
> sarges heroes was fun, as were all army man games.
> 
> Moon tycoon
> 
> rumble racing for ps2


OMG. Lego Rock Raiders was amazing when I was younger. I had always loved that game but now I miss it. well geuss I have to log off from here.

*goes and finds lego rock raiders in pile of cds

Installs

Crys from loss of progress and need to redo search and rescue mission

Parties because the game is just too fun*


----------



## FreeWillzyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglake;12886428*
> I remember this game. Loved it, was really fun


I remember that game! I never played it but wanted to so bad. I don't know why I didn't/.


----------



## d-block

Hittin Switchez

Came with an Eazy-E album

Video


----------



## banging34hzs

jurassic park for the old brick gameboy.


----------



## Mmmmbaato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max it;12886374*
> road rash 3do
> good memories of violence and pwnage:d


oh my god. This. I loved this game soooo much


----------



## Randallrocks

The Lost Vikings.


----------



## BenRK

Here's a video I've found of that Men in Black game I mentioned before.

  
 You Tube


----------



## werds

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arbalest*


*Faxanadu *(NES).











I LOVED THIS GAME!!! Still think I have it sitting in my shed at the moment too


----------



## werds

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Best game of all time... LOL











This thread is making me reminisce soooo much! I remember playing this game on 5.25 floppies!!!


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beers*


This one was pretty fun too but never heard of anyone ever knowing what it was or talking about it..











I loved that game.


----------



## Xyxyll

Wing Commander: Privateer









Planetarion









DynoPark Tycoon


----------



## the_xpert

Dragon Warrior IV for NES


----------



## Sainesk

i'm not the only one to remember, but I think few people remember these,

outrun 2019

  
 You Tube


----------



## PresNotSure

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War;12886432*
> No one i know seems to remember what Perfect Dark (N64) was.


I still have my N64 with Perfect Dark.


----------



## Mongol

It's been ages.


----------



## BenRK

So many great games here...


----------



## MIKEVALL

i spent many a hour playing this little gem!!!


----------



## Bear907

Soul Reaver - one of my favorite renditions of a Vampire game


----------



## MIKEVALL

Holy cow, does anyone remember this game? I wore out my NES playing this game!!!!


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arbalest;12886270*
> *Faxanadu* (NES).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *werds;12890363*
> I LOVED THIS GAME!!! Still think I have it sitting in my shed at the moment too


My brother and I palyed the hell out of this game on his Genesis
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bear907;12897945*
> Soul Reaver - one of my favorite renditions of a Vampire game


Same, good old PS1 days.

I love/loved this game on PC:
Myth: The Fallen Lords








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Myth_%28series%29


----------



## Zero4549

Odd.. I seem to know 90% of the games posted thus far.

For me? The entire Earthsiege/Starsiege/Tribes/Legions franchise seems to have vanished into thin air, along with its huge player base









Also worthy of mention:
C&C Renegade
Crysis Wars
Star Wars: Masters of Teras Kasi
Lemmings
Jazz the Jackrabbit


----------



## Sizuke

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEp7nc-sZ20&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Projectil3

Tony Hawks Pro Skater 2 -
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tony_Hawk%27s_Pro_Skater_2


----------



## Hyoketsu

Genesia:









There was another one, also a DOS game, that I can't find anywhere. I might have forgotten some of the details, but, anyway, you start off in space in a top-down view. You're in control of a little round-ish grey spaceship (iirc called the mothership or something like that) and you fly around, navigating like in an RTS. You collect resources, which are small spinning objects of various shapes and colours. When you get close enough, the mothership uses, I'm guessing, a tractor beam of some sort to draw them inside. I can't clearly remember, but there must've been some stuff-building and enemies included in later maps. I've been looking for this game for ages now, but no one I've talked to has even heard of it, only some similar games.


----------



## Col. Newman

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine: Dominion Wars









Wacky Wheels


----------



## Dr216

Ascendancy
pushover
MegaRace


----------



## Artikbot

Tombi 2


----------



## Newbie2009

Nintendo Nes










C64










Rock N roll racing SNES


----------



## Bobicon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Col. Newman*


Wacky Wheels


I remember Wacky Wheels it was such a rip off of mario kart, but it was ok.


----------



## X-Nine

One of my favorite games of all time. Goofy, awesome, super-powerd people playing dodgeball.


----------



## djsi38t

I loved this game.I was around 20 and it was my little brother's game.I spent a lot of time in his bedroom playing nintendo with him.


----------



## dracotonisamond

nobody seems to remember toejam and earl, i spent hours playing this game.


----------



## Plex

That's an easy one.










1996. Obsidian.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Obsidian_%28video_game%29
It was a Myst clone. The absolute best game ever, with some of the most creative puzzles and storytelling of all time. I've recently installed it just to play it again, I loved it. Story gives me chills to this day, but I think there's some nostalgia involved







. I had to run the game in a Win 95 virtual machine because it won't run on XP and higher, even in compatibility mode. Now THAT'S hardcore.

Great thread.


----------



## mott555

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers;12886301*


I was going to post this, but apparently someone else remembers it too!


----------



## s-x

Homefront.

Am I doing it right?


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

I picked this game up at Ollie's Bargain outlet back in the early 2000's. Good turn based strategy game.
Fallen Haven:


----------



## Axon14

Lots of ROFLs from this bad boy. I still have a functional copy. Since my Genesis and Sega CD remain fully hooked up to the television (much to the chagrin of my girl), we break this and Sewer Shark out from time to time. Night Trap is so bad it's good, and it's impossible to beat for cheesy nostalgia. We frequently let the girls get jacked.

Check out this vid if you've never heard of this one.

[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVMn8K7CFks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVMn8K7CFks"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVMn8K7CFks[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## nikkisman69

Catacomb Armageddon









Seaman









Nobody I talk to in person has ever heard of these two games....


----------



## sorage

Definatly Rock & Roll Racing !!!!


----------



## Axon14

Oh, I remember Seaman, that atrocious POS.


----------



## Dexhead

Pandemonium! First game i owned on Playstation. I must have beat that game 20 times... Loved it. None of my friends have ever heard of it.


----------



## Mongol

This would be an epic next gen rehash.


----------



## Mongol

Another one...


----------



## Mongol

Quarter muncher that ate many of my days:


----------



## noahhova

The first game I ever played online 1996 Deadly Games


----------



## mothrpe

+








=









aka my fav role playing game ever, for its time.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djsi38t*











I loved this game.I was around 20 and it was my little brother's game.I spent a lot of time in his bedroom playing nintendo with him.


Kid Icarus was AWESOME. It was in the same vein as Metroid back in the day. Excellent game!


----------



## Eaglake

I remembered another one game I liked when I had sega


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

This was made near to when i was born and i play it still


----------



## XiDillon

BattleTanx 64
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_Tanx

Sword of Hope II
http://gameboy.ign.com/objects/012/012955.html

Top Gear Rally *BEST RACING GAME ON N64*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Top_Gear_Rally
*AND BEST TECHNO* -For the players above LA rush, Crusin' USA and Need for Speed

  
 You Tube  



 
 I bought this game again for N64 4 years ago still wrapped in new box from '97. Definately my most favorite rally game.


----------



## Plex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eaglake*


I remembered another one game I liked when I had sega











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*


This was made near to when i was born and i play it still



















The name of the thread was "Games only you seem to remember," not "Games that everyone remembers."


----------



## h0thead132

Still love this game


----------



## Fletcherea

This really got me liking turn based strat type games.


----------



## Vikhr

Cyber Troopers Virtual-On Oratorio Tangram:


Gundam 0079 Rise From the Ashes:


Those two games were what made me love the Dreamcast so much, they're both incredibly underrated games that need to be played by any mecha otaku.


----------



## corky dorkelson

This is probably my favorite racer of all time.


----------



## noahhova

Best racing game ever for SNES!!! Only rivaled by Mario Kart of course!!


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Yeah F-Zero was wicked, i think i still got that @home somewhere!
This one 100% no one knows:
Weavers of the loom.
It was on Atari ST or 468er. You were a small "guy" and you had to play tones in combinations and solve puzzles to rescue the world. Like monkey island but with a "magic-stick" to produce sounds.
And maybe some can remember "Gargoyes Quest"

  
 You Tube  



 
 It was for gameboy and @that time it was uber!


----------



## Plex

Dig Dug on Atari. Anyone?


----------



## K2mil




----------



## skyravr

Grandia for the PS1. Still play it. Great game.


----------



## noahhova

Great Classic RPG's on the SNES!!


----------



## Tunapiano

The Sum of All Fears, great game.










and...










For the Commodore 64!!!!


----------



## Deadguy

MPBT solaris, played on AOL and when they moved to there own server. Such a fun game.

  
 You Tube


----------



## Maxxa

For PC: Magic The Gathering: Duels of the Plainswalkers










SNES : Top Gear (look on the Box) 2 Player Simultaneous Racing!!


----------



## waldoh74

http://www.phatcode.net/downloads.ph...ge=keen_01.png

I remember playing this on my old 286 back in the day!...I was 5 years old, jealous of my dad's 486 while he was playing wing commander! hahaha


----------



## eno439




----------



## Dynomutt

quite a few i remember from back in the old amstrad CPC464 days, ill list a few

run the gauntlet http://i.ytimg.com/vi/YHjOveNrQ1s/0.jpg

Oh Mummy http://i.ytimg.com/vi/C0Uufgn3HrE/0.jpg

Classic Axiens http://www.cpcgamereviews.com/c/classic_axiens.png

roland on the ropes http://www.cpcwiki.eu/imgs/thumb/6/6...FrontCover.jpg

harrier attack http://www.retrogamer.net/users/99/thm450/harrier.jpg

and an old DOS game

good to firm http://homeoftheunderdogs.net/games/g/gtfirm/gtfirm.jpg

classic horse racing betting game

spent countless hours of my childhood years playing these

think im gonna be hitting up and emulatot tonight for some nostalgic gaming.


----------



## Plex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maxxa*


For PC: Magic The Gathering: Duels of the Plainswalkers











Loved this game.


----------



## grandestfail9190

One of my all time favorites when I was a kid. No one has ever heard of this game. Not even the HD reboots...


----------



## Dorkseid

I stumped everyone for quite a while on that "guess the game" thread with Soulbringer. I was surprised when someone actually guessed it correctly. That was one of those odd little $5 bin games you buy without even thinking about it. It was odd enough to be interesting...at least until I got Baldur's Gate II: Throne of Bhaal (which I'm sure many people here DO remember







).


----------



## BreakDown




----------



## Dorianime

I still play it


----------



## TheSchlaf

Best strategy game back in the day, other than CnC and Starcraft.


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paradox me*


*Star Wars: Shadows of the Empire*










Not necessarily unknown, but I never see it on anyone's "top games" lists and I absolutely loved it. It rivals the Jedi Knight series as far as I'm concerned.

Can't get it to run on Win7 x64, but I still have the N64 version.


This. Not to mention the everlasting classic that only serious Nerds, at the time, played...










Best game by Bungie... EVAR!


----------



## MechanicalHand




----------



## IXcrispyXI

used to play this game for hours on end!!!


----------



## Stillhouse

Stars!


----------



## un1b4ll

Captain Power

  
 You Tube  



 
Herzog Zwei

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herzog_Zwei


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

Jaunt Trooper (Mission Thunderbolt)









I played this game on my uncles Apple PowerPC when I was a kid, he had it on some demo CD with lemmings and doom, etc. I spent TEN YEARS looking for this game, since I forgot what it was called.


----------



## straha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stillhouse*


Stars!











VGA Planets!


----------



## egerds

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hard_Drivin%27
  
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYsHyZcYJGs


----------



## Genesysium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XNine*











One of my favorite games of all time. Goofy, awesome, super-powerd people playing dodgeball.


YES!!!! i got the NES Emulator on my droid for this game ALONE


















and Heretic :3 loved this game! snuck on the computer at like 2am to play it when i was five cause it was "too scary" for me


----------



## Plex

This one isn't TOO obscure.


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Maze Hunter 3D on Sega Master System:









Actually the Sega Master system (which I still have) is an entire system that most people never heard of!


----------



## selectstriker2

Pharaoh








Also someone mentioned Starsiege Tribes. Tribes / Tribes 2 were the first two FPS games I ever played on multiplayer and it was fantastic


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quarantine. Had it on 3do and PC.

  
 You Tube


----------



## Jokah

Two games I loved as a child on the MegaDrive/Genesis

Jungle strike
Attachment 202385Attachment 202387

And Desert Strike
Attachment 202386

Don't know how popular this game was but I loved it and played it to death:

Mech Assault on Xbox. Online multiplayer was so addictive.
Attachment 202388


----------



## Mitche01

Duck Tales on NES!

  
 You Tube


----------



## i_hax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CarlosSpiceyWeiner*


Actually the Sega Master system (which I still have) is an entire system that most people never heard of!


I can attest to this.

I own a Master System too, with the manual still in sealed plastic and all original boxes. It's too bad it's so obscure or it'd (probably) be worth a fortune.


----------



## Maian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shaded War*


No one i know seems to remember what Perfect Dark (N64) was.


Same here! And that's where I got my screen name!

A lot of my friends are gamers like me, so there isn't a whole lotta games that we don't remember enjoying.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jokah*


Two games I loved as a child on the MegaDrive/Genesis

Jungle strike

And Desert Strike


I loved the 'Strike games. I had 3, Jungle, Desert, and Urban and played the hell out of them all.


----------



## Mitche01

Thinking back also:

Boulderdash on NES









And Boxer on the Acron Electron!


----------



## TheReaperWaits

I had this on the megadrive played it too death (literaly the cartridge works no more).


















Also played this lots, I remember the first time I turned on the master system without a cartridge and found this little gem.


----------



## FelixLegend

Chip's Challenge. I couldn't have been more than 5 and remember inserting the floppy and never getting past mid-twenties. No one outside my family seems to have had experience with it.










https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LrtQzZ8tlE


----------



## Rowey




----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Worlds Scariest Police Chases - PS1
Aladdin - SNES


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arbalest*


*faxanadu *(nes).











win!!


----------



## Elite GunnerX

GG all!


----------



## davent123

I don't think I remember ever beating this game when i was a kid....


----------



## Kirby1

Armored Core2/3 for PS2


----------



## Shiveron

Aladar (spelling?) and super mario rpg legend of the 7 stars


----------



## Mongol

On PC, but regardless...just awesome:


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FelixLegend*


Chip's Challenge. I remember inserting the floppy and never getting past mid-twenties. No one outside my family seems to have had experience with it.










https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LrtQzZ8tlE


I played this game! It was a lot of fun.

Here's mine. D/Generation


----------



## Genjimaru

How about a little:


----------



## bleach

pitfall the mayan adventure


----------



## Iam4423

Big Red Racing

came with the first pc we got when i was a kid.... i think it was like 96/97 we got it!


----------



## BenRK

Oh, I thought of another one.

Space Chase.

Oh man that was fun when I was a kid, back on my parents good ol DOS computer. Ah, the memories of running around, shooting stuff, and phasing through walls by jumping into them backwards.


----------



## Jokah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FelixLegend;12902816*
> Chip's Challenge. I remember inserting the floppy and never getting past mid-twenties. No one outside my family seems to have had experience with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LrtQzZ8tlE


Yes! This! Probably one of the first games I ever played. I'm going to see if I can find a way to play, now! Seeing this has brought back so many memories from school. Well done.

EDIT: Utterly disappointed! Theres no way to get chips challenge to work on a 64bit system. Could install a virtual PC but that would be too much effort at this point in time. Maybe later.


----------



## Paradox me

*Snatcher*


----------



## MisterMalv

Larn; A Rouge-like game from about 25 years ago.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Larn_(computer_game)


----------



## leighteam

Man I LOVED this game. Led me to playing countless hours of Age of Empires 2 Conquerors, CnC Generals, Red Alert 3, and Starcraft 2.


----------



## leighteam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FelixLegend;12902816*
> Chip's Challenge. I remember inserting the floppy and never getting past mid-twenties. No one outside my family seems to have had experience with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LrtQzZ8tlE


OMG yes!!!!!! Man, this was truly the first PC game I've ever played. I loved it.


----------



## AuraNova

...for the Sega Genesis


----------



## IrDewey




----------



## dragneel

Golden Axe

















and Ecco the Dolphin lmao, terribad game xD


----------



## leighteam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragneel;12907123*
> Golden Axe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I used to play this all the time in 2nd grade, and I went to a Catholic school!!! Thanks for the memories.


----------



## LostKauz




----------



## Newbie2009

Some nice choices in this tread so far, keep it up guys!


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elite GunnerX;12903013*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GG all!


This game did own!


----------



## Netkaos

For the PC, Castle of the Winds (I would still play it if I could find a 64-bit friendly version)

Nintendo, Captain Skyhawk

SNES, Super Battleship

Sega Genesis, Desert Strike

Nintendo 64, Perfect Dark

Sega Dreamcast, Phantasy Star Online

PS1, Parasite Eve

PS2, Legaia 2: Duel Saga


----------



## valvegamer

undying-unreal 1 engine

://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clive_Barker%27s_Undying

Parasite Eve was awesome


----------



## DarkPhoenix

Zanac and The Guardian Legend


----------



## Traches

Freaking awesome game, and now I can't find it anywhere. Can't even torrent it!


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IrDewey*












I think I had this one on the PC. Could've been a slightly different version too, though.


----------



## BlueLights

Herzog Zwei (Genesis)










And Bonk (Turbografx-16)


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkPhoenix*


Zanac and The Guardian Legend


I remember Guardian Legend...nice blend of 2D space shooting and 2D walking-around-and-shooting. Plus, weirdest enemies ever...


----------



## Jesse^_^

Worms 2, http://www.worms2.com/

Played it since I was 5, spent many rainy days playing it.


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobicon;12900591*
> I remember Wacky Wheels it was such a rip off of mario kart, but it was ok.


Of course it was, but it was on PC and Mario Kart wasn't, Nintendo's fail was Apogee gain.


----------



## superhead91

How about this one?









Such a fun game.


----------



## Reflux

Was the first PS2 game created on the platform.


----------



## Xeio

So much fun back on MPlayer before it became icky gamespy.


----------



## Tomalak




----------



## Maxxa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueLights;12912171*
> Herzog Zwei (Genesis)


Someone mentioned it in an earlier post. Yup I remember that game, I remember getting owned in it by my cousin...RTS were never my thing.

However this game was a master piece, I can't believe I forgot about it.
Brigandine








Atlus publishes some great games. This one and Demon's Souls are notable mentions.


----------



## Drobomb

Nosferatu for SNES


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI;12901891*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> used to play this game for hours on end!!!


Champions on norrath and return to arms!! Love those games!!!


----------



## PhilWrir

Jet Force Gemini.
I loved this game SO much.
Collecting ant heads FTW.










[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHjwPulJdU4[/ame]


----------



## Mongol




----------



## EduFurtado

Myth series..

I'm really sad there wasn't a myth IV and so on...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Myth_%28series%29


----------



## Renster

Mohawk & Headphone Jack (SNES)

Awesome game lol

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFwaswxJf6o&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## IcyPimpHand

Syphon Filter 1-3 for PS


----------



## selectstriker2

loved the Gex games


----------



## chevymeister

Dune 2000, Wing Commander - Prophecy.

...

Pac Man. Jk.


----------



## N3C14R

Brave Fencer Musashi (PSX)


----------



## lethal

Oh man the memories. You had one big list of characters that you created. So all my characters and my dads characters were all in this list together.. kinda cool to take some of his guys along in the party for battles at times. Old school dungeon crawls! 1985!! No one ever remembers this game.


----------



## ZealotKi11er




----------



## Garvani

Got a few to list! (theres heaps more i can think of, i spent quite a bit of time playing games lol) Thread is full of win!!

*Amstrad CPC*:

The Wild Bunch:









Cauldron II









*Genesis/mega drive*
skitchin:









the immortal:









*Super NES*
Uniracers:









The New Zealand Story (was my country's claim to fame at this stage lol):









*PC*

syndicate:









stunts:









Jones in the Fast Lane









Jill of the Jungle:









Full throttle:









sim ant:









wings of fury:









Home alone! (had to edit to put this in, spent AGESSSS on this, was so much fun.. yet no one else remembers it)


----------



## thecubemaster

http://www.amazon.com/Parasite-Eve-Playstation/dp/B000038ABO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1301462824&sr=8-1]Has quite the price tag too: [/URL]


----------



## donkru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers;12886301*


OMG. I had that game. it was so cool. I have been trying to remember the name for years. ! thanks.

My game is, Star Trek: Elite force. No one has ever seemed to have heard of that, actually all the Star Trek games.
I always feel like the awkward one for having played this game. Also, one game i wish i didn;t remember was, The adventures of willie beemish for sega cd, That game SCUKED!!! o and Sewer something for the same system.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garvani;12926480*
> Got a few to list! (theres heaps more i can think of, i spent quite a bit of time playing games lol) Thread is full of win!!
> 
> Jill of the Jungle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


So true, Epic games had really grown from that point. To bad all they make is console ports now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokah;12902345*
> Two games I loved as a child on the MegaDrive/Genesis
> 
> Jungle strike
> View attachment 202385
> View attachment 202387
> 
> 
> And Desert Strike
> View attachment 202386
> 
> 
> Don't know how popular this game was but I loved it and played it to death:
> 
> Mech Assault on Xbox. Online multiplayer was so addictive.
> View attachment 202388


I dont think that game qualifies. That was like the #2 game on xbox live for like the first 2 years, #1 was Unreal Championship if i recall. O the good times.


----------



## Zero4549

Just for lols, ima say Crysis. I'm the only one who seems to remember that it wasnt CoD 4


----------



## Darkapoc

BATTLE TOADS





































Loved that game to death, as well as Parasite Eve II


----------



## Somenamehere

Probably already mentioned but I only looked through the first few pages.


----------



## Behemoth777

Such a fun game man, I remember spending hours upon hours playing this game.









And how could we forget???










First real pc game I fell in love with besides starcraft.


----------



## BenRK

I actually have a scratched up copy of Parasite Eve 2! Can't play it as it keeps freezing up, but hey!

Come to think of it, I have a bunch of old PSX games somewhere in my room... most of them scratched to the point of unplayability.


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arbalest;12886270*
> *Faxanadu* (NES).


I remember that game. I freakin loved it! The music was nice and it was fun. On a side note, I was introduced to Final Fantasy because somehow I mistaked it for part 2 of Faxanadu. And another of my favorite series was born.

Just hated writing down my Mantra all the time, and if you got far and messed up on one letter, AAAAHHHHH!

Now I will go back to first page and look at the other entries.


----------



## DeckerDontPlay




----------



## Chuckclc

My game: Shadowgate


----------



## Reflux

Some more, these are all DOS games which I played as a kid..

Jazz Jackrabbit









Return of the triad









Star wars: Shadows of the Empire, Hoth


----------



## samster25




----------



## Chuckclc

This thread is a winner! Awesome.


----------



## BigJeebz

Used to Love Streets of Rage when I was a kid


----------



## crUk

Oddworld: Abe's Exoddus
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTnPGaZHog8[/ame]


----------



## Crabid

Gogo Lawnmower man!:


----------



## purpleannex

This is what I l payed with as a kid...










You made your own games.

Also this...


----------



## AblueXKRS

In my circle of acquaintances:


----------



## Senokone

Putt putt goes to the moon f'ing awesome! I love this thread!
Furthermore

- Golden axe (epic game)
- Jazz Jackrabbit (played that many many hours)
- Stunts (what do i have to say.. Awesome!)
- Commander Keen!


----------



## Vocality

Shattered Galaxy - Five years of my life.


----------



## levontraut

this is an old school game and one of many..


----------



## BigJeebz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Senokone;12927738*
> Putt putt goes to the moon f'ing awesome! I love this thread!
> Furthermore
> 
> - Golden axe (epic game)
> - Jazz Jackrabbit (played that many many hours)
> - Stunts (what do i have to say.. Awesome!)
> - Commander Keen!


Oh Wow Commander Keen... I forgot about that game!!! Man I used to love that too!!!


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garvani;12926480*
> Got a few to list! (theres heaps more i can think of, i spent quite a bit of time playing games lol) Thread is full of win!!
> 
> *Super NES*
> Uniracers:


Oh god this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSchlaf;12901813*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best strategy game back in the day, other than CnC and Starcraft.


And this.


----------



## Renster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thecubemaster;12926503*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has quite the price tag too:


Parasite Eve is an amazing game (New one due out soon







)


----------



## snoball

My friends never even heard of it. I loved it.

















I loved both.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vocality*


Shattered Galaxy - Five years of my life.










omgomgomg I loved that game!

Pity I never had the skill or patience required to play it. As soon as I was allowed Spectres, I just blew the bejeesus out of the map. And I had an inordinate amount of affection for Condors.


----------



## thecubemaster

Hourrrs of Fun

  
 You Tube


----------



## Faster_is_better

Redline for PC

Still have the cd, but I don't know if it works. Probably not compatible with win7 at any rate...


----------



## Vikhr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


My friends never even heard of it. I loved it.









I loved both.


Porsche Unleashed is one of my favorite NFS games next to High Stakes and Shift. That game made me a Porsche nut.


----------



## snoball

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vikhr*


Porsche Unleashed is one of my favorite NFS games next to High Stakes and Shift. That game made me a Porsche nut.


I would love to see it remade!


----------



## claymanhb

Interstate '76.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## CLeeFESQ

All three of these games are some of my favorite of all time.


----------



## L3gacy

Armegatron for linux


----------



## Ctekcop

You Tube  



 
Strike Gunner for SNES, played a lot in co-op. Incredibly difficult, I still do not realize how we could finish it when I was a kid.......


----------



## qqqqq




----------



## Renster

Loaded

  
 You Tube  



 
 Both amazing games but the characters were honestly the dumbest Ive ever seen lol


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samster25;12927603*


I loved this game! I spent so much time playing that little arcade flying game... lol


----------



## Paradox me

*Axelay*










*Secret of Evermore*









*

Blade Runner*


----------



## Agueybana_II

This was one of the oldest if not the oldest I still remember of and used to love it. My childhood I am getting old oh well ....
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0ZjT6tg5ek[/ame]


----------



## BenRK

I played a bunch of those super solver games when I was young. One of the few games my parents would let us play back then.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

anyone else ever play carrier command, it was my dads favorite game, and i played it and failed at it lol, but it was fun


----------



## Shredicus

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Paradox me*   *Star Wars: Shadows of the Empire*










Not necessarily unknown, but I never see it on anyone's "top games" lists and I absolutely loved it. It rivals the Jedi Knight series as far as I'm concerned.

Can't get it to run on Win7 x64, but I still have the N64 version.  
Dude the Dianoga boss in the sewer level scared the crap out of me a a kid.

Haha wow I found this video on youtube.

  
 You Tube  



 
Shows the boss a bit at 2:50+


----------



## RealEyes




----------



## sub50hz

YEAHHHHH BLADE RUNNER. I love that it;s already on this page. Cool game, played a lot of this and Heavy Gear/Descent/R6 back in the day.


----------



## Shredicus

Man this game was boss. Used to play it on my ancient gateway. I will be very impressed if anyone else has even heard of this


----------



## SGT. Peppers

I loved this game so much.


----------



## Willanhanyard




----------



## RealEyes




----------



## animal0307

One Must Fall. This game was amazing!!! I even had a gravis multipad. I still have it and I think it works.


----------



## Dorianime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RealEyes;12941344*


I've always wanted to play that!

I know it was on the original Xbox!


----------



## Epitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers;12886311*
> This one was pretty fun too but never heard of anyone ever knowing what it was or talking about it..


Dear lord,

One of the worst games ever in my opinion. My little brother loved that game though. He always played it.


----------



## Aeschylus

Soccer Kid

I found this on a floppy disk last week. *sigh* Good times...


----------



## Epitope

Alone in the Dark









Wipeout


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307;12941438*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One Must Fall. This game was amazing!!! I even had a gravis multipad. I still have it and I think it works.


OMG YES! One Must Fall was such a great game! And it ran great on my packard bell Pentium 75mhz! I still have my gravis gamepad too, and a copy of Terminal Velocity!


----------



## arbalest

I wish I could actually get this game again and finally finish it!


----------



## Sym_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RealEyes;12941344*


one of the best games ever made, played that one and the sequel on xbox to death

heres a game i doubt many remember...










it was ******* terrible...but i loved it, i used to watch the beast wars show every morning before i went to school, one of my fav shows ever

naturally i had to like the game....even though deep down i knew it was a POS










me and some friends used to duke it out in this terrible fighter

i miss being a kid...i even got some joy out of the ****ty games


----------



## StormX2

heres a Doozy

PLayed this game to death from Betas and Looong after Activision canceled it due to hackers basically makign the game super free and super easy to cheap up

I was actually leader of the guild that made the hax
Game is completely free now and an excellent way to see how fast your fingers and brain are

NetStorm








PS!! Like X-Men, this has NOTHING to do with my StormX2 name

Started using StormX2 in 1992 ish


----------



## selectstriker2




----------



## RealEyes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selectstriker2;12955012*


<3^this


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2;12951212*
> heres a Doozy
> 
> PLayed this game to death from Betas and Looong after Activision canceled it due to hackers basically makign the game super free and super easy to cheap up
> 
> I was actually leader of the guild that made the hax
> Game is completely free now and an excellent way to see how fast your fingers and brain are
> 
> NetStorm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS!! Like X-Men, this has NOTHING to do with my StormX2 name
> 
> Started using StormX2 in 1992 ish










this was really nice game! I remember it playing on somesort of Intel that was running 266Mhz and the grapichs also was just awful. But damn I was like 5 years old, thought it was the coolest thing in the world!


----------



## Goaky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradox me;12886312*
> *Star Wars: Shadows of the Empire*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily unknown, but I never see it on anyone's "top games" lists and I absolutely loved it. It rivals the Jedi Knight series as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Can't get it to run on Win7 x64, but I still have the N64 version.


This.

The Neverhood (1996) is also one of my all-time favourites.










Anyone remember it?


----------



## Soggysilicon

Herzog Zwei

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herzog_Zwei


----------



## Faraz




----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selectstriker2;12955012*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96SxennxcXM&feature=related[/ame]

very fun game!


----------



## TheLastPriest

Loved this game

Cybermage


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglake;12959038*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was really nice game! I remember it playing on somesort of Intel that was running 266Mhz and the grapichs also was just awful. But damn I was like 5 years old, thought it was the coolest thing in the world!


hehe Im glad you liked it =)

heres another super classic

Samantha Fox Strip Poker for Commodore 64

Now this I had to of played when i was in the 5 years of age range ^.^

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dF0QnIv-FQk[/ame]


----------



## Forcewater

#


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quest64 was pretty epic when I was a kiddo


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tizmo;12886297*
> Ignition!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ignition_%28video_game%29


Loved that game!


----------



## JedixJarf




----------



## Maxxa

Alright, later on I'll post some pictures of my SNES era RPG collection be sure to bring something to sop up the drool.









Said post


----------



## tout

Crysis 2 in 5 years...


----------



## Mongol




----------



## Black Magix




----------



## EVILNOK

and










These 2 games always pop into my head whenever I think back on the 1st games I got really into. Adventure was really crappy now that I look at it but back then I had tons of fun.


----------



## RealEyes




----------



## veuxtres

OMG I LOVE THIS THREAD!








i got too many game wanna post actually. too many fav









anyway
my 1st game ever! WESTERN BAR!









micro genius dragon ball z









The BEST RPG ! ( and FF7 ofcause lol)









does any old man still remember a micro genius game playing style is like double dragon, something like ninja u can choose using a sword or a chain weapon , hold B button for few second will have lighting kill all enemies ? i forgot the game title


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *veuxtres*


does any old man still remember a micro genius game playing style is like double dragon, something like ninja u can choose using a sword or a chain weapon , hold B button for few second will have lighting kill all enemies ? i forgot the game title










Wasnt that the first ninja gaiden?


----------



## Jaguarbamf

Oh god, this thread brings back memories. lol
If I had to pick just one game.....


----------



## munaim1

One of my all time fav street fighter game.










Come on gotta love the graphics from back then lol.


----------



## veuxtres

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest*


Wasnt that the first ninja gaiden?


omg ninja gaiden ! LOL favorite!
the game i ask can play with 2 players P1 is blue and P2 is red or pink.
i think no 1 will remember it.. sad..


----------



## andrei.c

Red Alert 2!


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrei.c*


Red Alert 2!










Dont make me install this in my xp vm right now....


----------



## Cmoney

The first PC game I ever played, way back in the early 90s on DOS


----------



## RealEyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


Dont make me install this in my xp vm right now....


Totally should^

Would if I could!


----------



## m1nd

only game i seem to remember none else knows it in my neighborhood lol


















Smooth cruizing to the crystal method

  
 You Tube  



 
though game in my avatar is t3h best ( along with chronotrigger)


----------



## andrei.c

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RealEyes*


Totally should^

Would if I could!


Lol. Thought I was the only one to like that game.


----------



## Shozzking

I wish that I'd found the last 14 eggs in that game before i sold my PS1


----------



## Reflux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*











One of my all time fav street fighter game.


Hold on a second here..

Look at the Tekken 3 cover!


----------



## Mongol




----------



## Zerkk




----------



## tkl.hui

Hammer and Sickle









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hammer_%26_Sickle


----------



## huhh

Descent and Descent II. Had so much fun playing it online on Kali when i was much younger. My 3dfx Voodoo 2 Sli was killer for that game, got like over 100fps on the highest settings.


----------



## veuxtres

i found this while im looking for old games photo.
for old man like me LOL i think should be safe web , ENJOY!
http://www.1980-games.com/us/


----------



## tOb3o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *huhh*


Descent and Descent II. Had so much fun playing it online on Kali when i was much younger. My 3dfx Voodoo 2 Sli was killer for that game, got like over 100fps on the highest settings.











Dude!!!!

Freaky as HELL!
I was about to post about Decent. DAMN that game was a good game!

How about A10 Cuba? Anyone?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *huhh*


Descent and Descent II. Had so much fun playing it online on Kali when i was much younger. My 3dfx Voodoo 2 Sli was killer for that game, got like over 100fps on the highest settings.











Oh Gosh I loved that game! that was awesome with a joystick when I was a kid.


----------



## Ekemeister

'nuff said.


----------



## tOb3o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


Oh Gosh I loved that game! that was awesome with a joystick when I was a kid.


Same, I had a joystiq with the thumb hats control set to strife movement...I think I broke that one playing this game


----------



## tOb3o

Death drome?


----------



## StormX2

there was another one that was in teh arcades, but i cannot remember the name



















[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbl_23GwjJ8[/ame]

I did not however know this was re-released onto DVD playable Consoles


----------



## Maxxa

Anyone remember any of these games?

As promised earlier my RPG collection minus my PS2 games enjoy!

Top left to bottom right
Shadowrun
FF:Mystic Quet
Breath of Fire
Drakkhen
FFIII
FFII
Lufia:Fortress of Doom
Secret of Mana
Secret of Evermore
Earthbound
Paladin's Quest









Breath of Fire III
Silent Hill (not an RPG but note worthy)
Final Fantasy Tactics
Wild Arms (I have the other 2 as well)
Xenogears
Tales of Destiny II
FF Origins
FFVII
FFVIII
FFIX
FF Chronicles
Suikoden
Suikoden II
The Legend of Dragoon
FF Anthology









These 3 are probably still worth close to their purchase price, I know suikoden II is usually in the $100 range.




























Yeah I know this post is OT to the OP because everyone remembers them and whats the point of having an RPG collection if you can't show it off.


----------



## crackzattic

x-men vs street fighter on the arcade


----------



## TheReaperWaits




----------



## B!0HaZard

Dink Smallwood. I'm from 94 and it came out in 97, so it's understandable that none of my friends know it, but still...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;12960750*
> Dont make me install this in my xp vm right now....


Why install it in an XP vm? Just install in Win 7


----------



## Wesker

Brave Fencer Musashi on PS1:










I managed to find one friend who purchased Musashi, and then tossed the game cd so he could get at the FF8 demo disc... So sad.

and Mystical Ninja Goemon on the N64, which I could never find in stores, and had to rent continuously from Blockbuster.


----------



## Maxxa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wesker*


Brave Fencer Musashi on PS1:











Awesome Game


----------



## westevilspirit777

none can match this gold nfs game....


----------



## Wenty




----------



## amstech

Croc - Legend of the Gobbos


----------



## Eaglake

I believe my first ever shooting game : Delta Force Land Warrior









and some sort of crazy chicken game - Chicken Invaders








I think it was pretty fun to!


----------



## NorCa

Another World








[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zgkf6wooDmw[/ame]


----------



## Paradox me

*Crystalis*










*Phantasy Star IV* (or any of the other Phantasy Star games)


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Good ol Police Quest 2










And Crystal Caves
















And the all time BEST EVAR. Jet Fighter II


----------



## MakubeX

I see some people are just mentioning old games, regardless weather they are rare or not many people seem to remember. Don't ruin the thread.

Double Switch









Toki


----------



## kora04

Love it!


----------



## Alpha0neOmega

Azure Dreams


----------



## selectstriker2




----------



## bleach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglake;12973832*
> and some sort of crazy chicken game - Chicken Invaders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was pretty fun to!


Yeah it is fun, all so a great time waster. I have Chicken Invaders 1, 2 and xmas.


----------



## PappaSmurfsHarem

I loved this game


----------



## jfizz84

OMG. Trip down memory lane reading through these. BTW, Blasto was the shizz. Couldn't do just one...heres a couple....

Kinda popular in some circles









Haven't seen anyone play this besides me. Old PC game.









Big hit with me and friends but no one else...???









Played for years,lol









Blood was shed with this game between friends (along with blade of steel)









Off topic but I found this too while searching for pics. An online NES emulator, its sweeeeeet.

http://www.playnes.net/play/57/Anticipation.html


----------



## TheStealthyOne

Blues Brothers 64, lol


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roke;12889685*
> mega man legends for the playstation. So good.


omg best game ever!!!!!


----------



## r34p3rex

Biker Mice From Mars


















Goof Troop


















Ninja Warriors


----------



## IEATFISH

Return Fire










Fury3


----------



## Demented

RoadBlasters!










I used to love going to the arcades and playing this! I still play it from time to time on my phone!

Also, SpyHunter!


----------



## Paradox me

*Policenauts
*









Never actually released outside of Japan, but that's not the point!


----------



## sp4wners

I used to love these games










Alien 3 for Amiga 500









Alien for Commodore 64


----------



## WaLshy11

DOS Games

Monster Bash:









Cosmo's Cosmic Adventure









Games were on floppy disks.. ahh memories


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*


This was made near to when i was born and i play it still



















lol, wow this was the first game I played on a LAN at my dads work at Holloman AFB in New Mexico, IPX protocol! LOL!

It had just came out, and he was able to burn cd's because the AF had money to buy that kind of tech back then. Man when was that 1997? We played on Windows NT 4.0 I know that much.


----------



## enorbet2

OOOPs! Sorry for that subject line... guess I had Duke Nukem 3D on the brain, but everyone knows that game so it and Road Rash don't qualify.

The game I loved most and still occasionally play was










As the wiki says, it is basically a Flight game but does not have realistic physics. Instead they chose to make it fun! Flight Sims feel slow. This game is fast ! even without the afterburner that makes you feel so fast you have to struggle for control and the sense of flying is amazing. It is so compelling that it reminds me of skating how after you take off the skates you still feel like you can glide.

I started with it on a whim because the entire 1st episode of 3 was dl'able shareware

Hmmmmmm.... maybe a dosbox in Linux....


----------



## SadSoul

Axelerator. Amazing old car racing game with guns an missiles an stuff.


----------



## Partol

My all-time favorite game series ...
THIEF
First Person Sneaker in steampunk genre
Play at night or in a dark room
crank up the sound on the old Sound Blaster card
Listen carefully to sounds around you and stay out of the light.
The main character is one of my favorites ....

  
 You Tube


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Here is another










Pretty much 'Resident Evil' in space.


----------



## Forcewater

Also,

Klonoa: Door to Phantomile


----------



## Kamakazi

Best Mech game EVER!


----------



## Zerkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfizz84;12980100*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]


Oh man, my brother and I played the crap out of that game. I didn't even find it that fun but it was addicting

How about this?









Also someone mentioned Croc, I haven't met a single person who has played it, so fun.


----------



## Chairless

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LpquBqqSjk[/ame]


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Crimson Skies.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Skies_(video_game)

Freedom Fighters.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_Fighters_(video_game)


----------



## Traches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors;13008716*
> Crimson Skies.


Crimson skies was pretty popular IIRC.


----------



## MetalBeerSolid




----------



## iscariot

Here is a few I used to love:

Archon
SWIV
Silkworm
Speedball (on the Amiga 500)
Kickoff
Wings


----------



## iscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selectstriker2;12979836*


I played both of these, they were cool


----------



## mcrbradbury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacNcheese;12886481*
> Oh ya... I so rocked at this


hahahaha oh god, paperboy is the funniest damn game ever made


----------



## KG363

Never hear other people mention these games. I played powerstone to death and Condemned was just an awesome game.


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors;13008716*
> Crimson Skies.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Skies_(video_game)


I totally forgot about this one...I even have a CD of this game
It had such cool planes







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetalBeerSolid;13016745*


I remember my father just to own this game and when I was little, came to his job and played it lan with other people from the office


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tOb3o*


How about A10 Cuba? Anyone?











 I vaguely remember playing the demo back in the day. IIRC it kept crashing on me

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eaglake*


I believe my first ever shooting game : Delta Force Land Warrior










Hell yeah That was the first online game I ever played

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*


Crimson Skies.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimson_Skies_(video_game)


I played that game about 50+ times through literally. Awesome game.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Traches*


Crimson skies was pretty popular IIRC.


It was? Why no sequel then?


----------



## MightyMission

American McGees Alice

  
 You Tube


----------



## wilykat

One game I remember but no title to go with it, it was a Pac Man type game except the main character was red and white and kind of resembled the @ symbol. Game was very low res, about the same as early Atari 2600 titles. I think it was on VIC-20 that I first played it, well before I even heard of Pac Man. I got Pac Man for 2600 in '83 I think so very old unknown game.

There's another game, with NES quality graphic but I think it was in a dream I had and never existed at all. A shame, it looked like a great game.


----------



## Zerkk

How about this?









Back when Activision made good games.


----------



## cook

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5ExiuclyiE  



 
Twisted metal! I used to spend hours glitching the walls and driving around the outside of the map killing the characters.


----------



## Strider_2001

Commander keen


----------



## RustyCage

Little Nemo The Dream Master!!


----------



## cubanresourceful

I don't know the name of the game, but I remember it was around year 2000, it was a monochrome cellphone game, but you were a dude, who killed monsters. It was great, still haven't been able to find it. You went into hallways and monsters would be waiting and you would walk into them and hopefully kill them (or be killed).


----------



## Roguebomber

Roguebomber PS1 early title never released i don't think had a Demo of it from playstation magazine liked it so much stole the name as my gamer tag

Mega-Lo-Mania  some of the best dodgey sound bite ever had me loling most nights


----------



## adizz

Jazz the Jack rabbit










Hocus Pocus

I played these games when I was 4 or 5. Old memories


----------



## gtz

Eternal Champions for Sega Genesis.


----------



## Kratthew D. Kraids

I hate space mountain


----------



## JutMiller

My two all time favorites are...

*Blood*

















*Mechwarrior 2 Mercenaries*

















I remember playing them on a Pentium 166Mhz MMX


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Anachronox and Whiplash. Both were amazing in their day, and no one seems to have heard of either.


----------



## Eaglake

@JutMiller Is that Blood game something similar to Doom?


----------



## JutMiller

It is. Slightly Better Graphics.

Blood is a PC game developed by 3D Realms and Monolith Productions and distributed by GT Interactive. Development was underway at 3D Realms in parallel with a number of other well-known titles. Following the success of Duke Nukem 3D, development progress was made public starting in June 1996 with weekly updates on their website. It was originally scheduled for release in early 1997. On January 22, 1997, a press release announced that all rights had been sold to Monolith[1] so that 3D Realms "could focus efforts on Shadow Warrior,"[citation needed] another Build engine game slated for release the same year. Released on May 31, 1997, Blood utilized an enhanced version of the Build engine from Ken Silverman[2] which featured the addition of voxels. The game falls in the first-person shooter category, and has an arsenal of bizarre and nefarious weapons, numerous enemies and liberal amounts of gore.


----------



## vspec

I still have the disc I bought in 95'


----------



## Eaglake

This I found today cleaning my old HDD
later will test if this can run on my Bubble


----------



## iscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JutMiller;13038352*
> My two all time favorites are...
> 
> *Blood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mechwarrior 2 Mercenaries*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember playing them on a Pentium 166Mhz MMX


Two awesome games. I loved both.


----------



## Canadarocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalvin37;12886321*
> Sudden Strike


Damn I remember Sudden Strike, I know the disks are around here somewhere but it won't run for some reason. I found it quite difficult, but at times fun.

Well my contribution, I doubt any of you even played it, Locomotion


----------



## Stance

First game I ever played, after my dad bought a big black Windows 95 PC. It always creeped me out when I was secretly up at night, with its weird sounds, playing in the dark. The world was awesome at 7 years old.


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eaglake*


This I found today cleaning my old HDD
later will test if this can run on my Bubble












I tried a few months ago, wouldnt run on mine







love that game


----------



## bovice163

The first Heavy Gear, god that name feels so nostalgic.

Oh and Priston Tale.


----------



## RealEyes




----------



## Phoriver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL*


cool game !!


My dad freaking loved this game.


----------



## swisha




----------



## bovice163

DOOOOOD I totally forgot about Army Men! That game was so boss.


----------



## Paradox me

*EinhÃ¤nder*










*Threads of Fate*










*Kid Chameleon*










*Ristar*


----------



## BountyHead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zerkk*












I worked with Dave Flannigan the guy who wrote that game, I almost pee'd when he told me.


----------



## Mygaffer

There was this old game I really want to find again but no can find it. I thought the name of the developer or publisher was Bullfrog but I may be wrong.

Anyway it was a really fun game, you were an operative and you were sent in to prevent terrorists from blowing up an airport or something. It was a first person shooter with a Doom 1 like engine. It had a goo gun that would disable opponents without killing them. First FPS I remember playing with a non-lethal option. One of my favorite games as a kid in the 90's.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vspec*



















I still have the disc I bought in 95'


Oh man, this was literally the first PC game I ever owned. I had played other stuff like Oregon trail at school but our first family computer was a 486 and I convinced my dad to buy some shareware pack for like $20 that had a bunch of weird stuff in it including this game. Its funny but in my memory it had better graphics than the screen shot. I remember when I would die some dude with an armored hand would be pumping his fist or something.


----------



## UNOE

Zork


----------



## MakubeX

Almost forgot about this one


----------



## Birdy1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projectil3;12898965*
> Tony Hawks Pro Skater 2 -
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tony_Hawk%27s_Pro_Skater_2


Omg this game was my life. I spent all hours of my life unlocking everything. Good times


----------



## superhead91

Army Men 3D was awesome! So was Tony Hawk 2, 3, and 4. Also another good army men game.


----------



## DevilGear44

←↓ I loved these games.


----------



## Canadarocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


-Pics of Tonka-


Damn I remember those, played them to death when I was a kid, but Tonka Construction 2 sucked


----------



## vspec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mygaffer;13045225*
> I remember when I would die some dude with an armored hand would be pumping his fist or something.


----------



## Kirasa

I used to rent Micro Machines 2: Turbo Tournament for the Genesis _all_ the time to play with my friends









  
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVZPmD-5ikI


----------



## Madman340

Rocket: Robot on Wheels (N64)


----------



## W4LNUT5

Top Gear 2 = Best racing game on SNES by far. Anyone who doesn't think so hasn't played it

  
 You Tube


----------



## age_ruler1

*I still play Age of Empires III a lot







*


----------



## cook

My cousins got this crazy looking Nintendo from Saudi Arabia from their dad that had a switch on the back you had to switch from PAL to NTSC and it had this and a few other games I can't seem to remember that came with it. It would not play any American nintendo games so they where stuck with only the 4 games. Thanks Dad.


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *age_ruler1;13062417*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I still play Age of Empires III a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *










me also like this game a lot, and Playing the III to. It's really cool game.


----------



## InvalidUserID

Knights of Xentar.


----------



## BreakDown




----------



## Build It Fast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *age_ruler1;13062417*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I still play Age of Empires III a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I would still play but I lost the original discs and can only find the expansion. Eventually I will find it but I don't want to torrent it.
Edit: Whover posted the tonka too, I usto play those games all the time, I wish I still had it to be honest.


----------



## Canadarocker

I was actually playing it the other week, reminded me that it was cool that it went from stone to the future but Rise of the Nation did it better


----------



## rnnoob1992

for me its ground control
Quote:


----------



## rnnoob1992

Wt the sorry bout that folks seems like my android is not able to post the pic.... well you can Google it


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canadarocker;13069369*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually playing it the other week, reminded me that it was cool that it went from stone to the future but Rise of the Nation did it better


it was REAL fun, the only bad thing was that if anyone got the atomic bomb it was game over unless the oposing team had a VERY good air defense.


----------



## Maestrotogo

Sword of the Samurai, still play it (with DOSBox)


----------



## Saiyansnake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradox me;12886312*
> *Star Wars: Shadows of the Empire*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily unknown, but I never see it on anyone's "top games" lists and I absolutely loved it. It rivals the Jedi Knight series as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Can't get it to run on Win7 x64, but I still have the N64 version.


I LOOOOOVE this game!!! I still remember the WAMPA STOMPA code lol. Back then my hands were too small so I had to get my brother to help me put in the code because you had to press 'left' and 'Right C' at the same time and 'Z'. My small hands couldn't reach all those buttons at the same time lol.


----------



## seward

Shadow Man.










Great early 3D game (1999, I think). Cool plot. There's one level, in a huge room full of butterflies...the combination of visual and audio effects...really something for its time.


----------



## EndWar

Rush'n Attack for NES..







Hours and hours i spent playing this..








[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCrw5Ny84LY&feature=player_detailpage[/ame]


----------



## GoHigh

Going old school... I was 12 when I got this game, and I played it everyday for like a year straight, on my 286 PC with DOS 5.0...










I actually got busted by the security at Sears for trying to steal this game. My parents bought it for me later after what was a brutal punishment.










After I moved to NES from PC, I played this for awhile... I still have it actually...










But who can forget (or even remember unless you are of age) this classic...


----------



## tombom




----------



## BankaiKiller

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4_RzA46CJw[/ame]

loved that game from back in the day


----------



## Xero.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War;12886432*
> I have that for PC. Fun game.
> 
> No one i know seems to remember what Perfect Dark (N64) was.


PD was BADASS!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K2mil;12901456*


I remember Broken Sword, my sister played that - I got the privilege of watching!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova;12901408*
> Best racing game ever for SNES!!! Only rivaled by Mario Kart of course!!


I also liked F-Zero X

Star Fox anyone?


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tombom*












Ooo Yeah. Have that beast. AWESOME game. You had to be good at doing tricks to be the fastest.


----------



## ~kRon1k~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arbalest*


*Faxanadu *(NES).











wow one of my favorites when i was a kid!
that and ultima:exodus and dragon warrior

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoHigh*


But who can forget (or even remember unless you are of age) this classic...











****! oregon f^&ing trail!


----------



## BlakHart

Love it or hate it... 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## =Tac=

Pandora Directive, awesome game

























Or any Tex Murphy game, wish steam had a collection available, would be epic....EPIC. Plus, by far the best graphics in games ever too.

  
 You Tube


----------



## hick

ROTT
Duke Nukem 3D


----------



## Eaglake

Riddick:Escape from Buchers Bay


----------



## Abs.exe

I miss the Hive expension of Red Faction.
I loved to nuke people


----------



## jfizz84

I saw someone posted Day Of The Tentacle. That game was AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfizz84;13075079*
> I saw someone posted Day Of The Tentacle. That game was AWESOME!!!!!!


Holy moly! I completely forgot that one. Played through it many times. 'twas surely one of my favourite games in my DOS library


----------



## IEATFISH

Tunnels of Armageddon.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stance;13040124*
> 
> 
> First game I ever played, after my dad bought a big black Windows 95 PC. It always creeped me out when I was secretly up at night, with its weird sounds, playing in the dark. The world was awesome at 7 years old.


Fun fact, Hover is still available and runs on every version of Windows since then. http://www.stanford.edu/~cammat/HOVER/index.html


----------



## grandestfail9190

Strikers 1945 and Strikers 1945 II. Those had to be my all time favorites. Used to play that all the time in the arcade back in the day. I remember being too short to reach the controls on the arcade machine. xD


----------



## Paradox me




----------



## Eaglake

Remembered some more 
Canopia









3D Ultra RC racing (remember playing if for hours, it was really fun)









Shadow Watch









Blair Witch II: Coffin Rock









Jack Nicklaus 6 









Screamers 4x4 (this also was one of my favourite games back in the days)
















Solaris 104 (one of best games ever)


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *age_ruler1;13062417*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I still play Age of Empires III a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Um IIRC those were all very popular RTSs at the time.


----------



## drBlahMan

_This was my video game crack back in the day_









*Sega Genesis: Granada*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOncuE2T4dE[/ame]

*Sega Master System: Black Belt*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXlNS3biABY[/ame]

*PC: No One Lives Forever Series...*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ss4r7SMLnms[/ame]


----------



## vspec

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoHigh*


But who can forget (or even remember unless you are of age) this classic...











I played this everyday in school on the apple IIe's

I always wrote pepperoni and cheese on the tombstones...


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PanicProne*


I absolutely loved this game. I still have it, but my Sega Saturn doesn't work anymore.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnyWAlpPwYc


i remember that game! i rented it from blockbuster back in the days and my mom saw me playing it and said it was too violent so i had to return it. but from the time i spent playing it, i had a lot of fun.

and i remember the old oregon trails. played it all the time in school.


----------



## MakubeX

Magical Quest starring Mickey Mouse









Brain Dead 13


----------



## PCSarge

atomic bomberman, i literally spent pointless hours blowing up robots :










INTERPLAY is FTW, we all remember the likes of earthworm jim









Microshaft Windows 95









EDIT:

and some Sega Game Gear Awesomeness, i spent days on this game too:










and my most favorite pc game of all time when DOS games were it:










boy do i miss Virgin Games...how they changed my life over cannon fodder and cannon fodder 2..

Sensible Software....what a fitting name for a company that makes war games...


----------



## BreakDown

such a great game, sadly it does not work on windows 7


----------



## ChronoBodi

Road Rash 64 was the ****, it was hilarious to crash into bikes and see them go flying for miles.


----------



## Rabbs

Well there is a lot of older games i do remember, but this is one of my favorites on N64


----------



## pcnoob1

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Great game.

reference no one will get
"ca kaw ca kaw, IM THA BIRDDDA MAN!!"


----------



## pyra

Cyberia










wow hot


----------



## 1slobalt12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabbs;13106693*
> Well there is a lot of older games i do remember, but this is one of my favorites on N64


Loved this game used to play it all the time


----------



## Zerkk

I thought about this while I was watching the history channel, they were talking about crash test dummies and car crash tests.


----------



## tafkar

RTS that was perhaps a decade ahead of its time in terms of features, didn't do too well because it simply came out at a time when Sci-Fi themed RTSes had thoroughly saturated the market.

The saddest part of the story of Dark Reign is that the company that developed it has now been pushed into a very niche simulator market.









Actually, the whole Warlords family of titles seems to have been forgotten after the kinda crummy Warlords 4 release.


----------



## HaiLKroniK

My first RPG!


----------



## lkegley9

Madness Interactive. Everyone I talk to doesn't remember it anymore. Those were the days. I used to make mods for it back in the day. And now people post them under their own names now. Except my name is still in the game's credits, so I could easily say its mine and have them removed, but I don't care anymore.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tafkar*










Actually, the whole Warlords family of titles seems to have been forgotten after the kinda crummy Warlords 4 release.


I used to love this game, lol.


----------



## Acoma_Andy

I had Destruction Derby 1 and 2 for PC. Somehow lost them when I moved


----------



## donrapello

A Commodore 64 classic. I remember losing my nerves with this one when i was a kid, but always started playing it again and again.


----------



## r34p3rex




----------



## TheSocialHermit

I got one from the old GameBoy days. Anybody remember Azure Dreams made by Konami?


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;13125703*










already posted this.
btw realy good game


----------



## Col. Newman




----------



## Canadarocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi;13106640*
> Road Rash 64 was the ****, it was hilarious to crash into bikes and see them go flying for miles.


Hell ya, I was actually play it last week


----------



## mcrbradbury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Col. Newman;13127617*


you just slapped with with a GODDAMN NOSTALGIA BOMB.


----------



## FelixLegend

To those who presented that activision atari boxing game, Sim Ant with it's graphic deaths, the really cool Sim Copter, and nostalgic Hover whose name always escaped me, I appreciate the memories. As a happy consequence, knowing the name of Hover jogged the recollection of another game I could never clepe:

WACKY WHEELS

http://www.authenticsociety.com/about/WackyWheels

Played that thing to death with my father and brother. Like Chip's Challenge, I have heard no one mention it.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Anyone remember Battlestations: Midway (not the sequel)? I loved that game, my cable repair guy even stole my first copy out of my 360 (luckily it was from Gamefly lol).

Seriously, that game was so under-appreciated it wasn't funny. The sequel just didn't do it justice.


----------



## Blazing angel




----------



## WORLDs

made an account just to post this haha.

M.A.X. - Mechanized Assault and Exploration

Sickest turn based strategy game ever made









[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2AusANzf3A[/ame]


----------



## dragneel

Oh wow, I saw croc mentioned. XD Croc 1 & 2 took up most of my childhood, they were great lmao I still have the discs in working condition XD


----------



## YtKwonG

Puyo Puyo... On a super nintendo =)


----------



## raiderxx




----------



## crazyap7

I mean, no other games stood a chance.


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raiderxx*












I actually remember that game...and I remember the commercials for it, the ones where the Snuggle fabric softener bear was running for his life from Battle Tanx.


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FelixLegend*


To those who presented that activision atari boxing game, Sim Ant with it's graphic deaths, the really cool Sim Copter, and nostalgic Hover whose name always escaped me, I appreciate the memories. As a happy consequence, knowing the name of Hover jogged the recollection of another game I could never clepe:

WACKY WHEELS

http://www.authenticsociety.com/about/WackyWheels

Played that thing to death with my father and brother. Like Chip's Challenge, I have heard no one mention it.


I did

and do you mean this?


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Col. Newman;12899026*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Trek: Deep Space Nine: Dominion Wars


Still have the disks for this, cant get it to run on my W7 system.

My submission


----------



## Riou




----------



## Xristo

One of my favs of all time as a kid ..Had an absolute ball with this game , open worlds , fishing !! riding horses it was just epic for its time =)


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


Still have the disks for this, cant get it to run on my W7 system.


I think I still have mine too. You can always try VMware


----------



## leichtwork

Does anyone remember Kid Icarus for the NES, that game totally rocked.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Col. Newman;13130435*
> I think I still have mine too. You can always try VMware


lol yeah im here on W7 running VM'd windows 3 to run this Awesome game with 4bit colour!


----------



## venomblade

Oh well the picture went away, but Jumping Flash 2 on Ps1 was great and unheard of to everyone i knew


----------



## Canadarocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyap7;13130227*
> I mean, no other games stood a chance.


OMG I forgot about that game, damn it was good, your right nothing compared back then.


----------



## Evanagar

Some of my favorites growing up that none of my friends can reminise with me on:
Bard's Tale [had mine on Apple II, but was on many]]








Spy Hunter [Commodore 64]








Descent[PC - pretty sure this has been mentioned just based on popularity but didn't notice]








Some ones that I loved as kid but were mentioned were Uniracers [SNES], Commander Keen [PC],


----------



## Cykososhull

This game brings back memories







Come to think of it, I need to get this for PC


----------



## MrDeodorant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garvani;12926480*
> Got a few to list! (theres heaps more i can think of, i spent quite a bit of time playing games lol) Thread is full of win!!
> 
> Jill of the Jungle:


I had a shareware version of that on a 12 MHz 286 AT, as I recall. 40 MB hard drive, EGA graphics, and about 1 MB of RAM, all told. It ran painfully slow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR;12974789*
> And Crystal Caves


Another shareware game I had, along with Secret Agent, which was the same game engine and gameplay, but different sprites.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaLshy11;12980652*
> Cosmo's Cosmic Adventure


More shareware memories. The only levels I still really remember are the ones with the springboards where you could bounce and get tons of points, but if you missed a springboard you landed on the ground and had to evade monsters.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge;13095261*
> and my most favorite pc game of all time when DOS games were it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boy do i miss Virgin Games...how they changed my life over cannon fodder and cannon fodder 2..
> 
> Sensible Software....what a fitting name for a company that makes war games...


I spent a lot of time on Cannon Fodder.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabbs;13106693*
> Well there is a lot of older games i do remember, but this is one of my favorites on N64


That's in my N64, right now. On the shelf beside it are some Zelda games, Goldeneye, Rainbow Six, Rogue Squadron, Episode One: Podracer, and Banjo Kazooie. I'm still trying to track down Mario Kart for a decent price, but I have it on my Wii, so I'm not trying very hard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL;12897899*
> i spent many a hour playing this little gem!!!


I have that installed right now, and still play it.

Okay, let's kick it into obscurity!

*Moraff's Dungeons of the Unforgiven (and associated titles like Moraff's World)*










*
Zone 66*



















*Air Warrior II*










*Bill Nye the Science Guy: Stop the Rock*










*Clandestiny*










*X-Wing vs TIE Fighter*










I actually have two copies of that: the original, which came with a copy-spawning disk so you could play with friends, and a second copy that came bundled with the Balance of Power expansion. The game required a joystick, which gave my dad an excuse to buy one of the greatest joysticks ever made: the CH Products F-16 Combatstick.










That was 1998: I still have the joystick, and it still works, but it needs one of the old gameports in order to be able to access all the buttons, and my old soundcard isn't Windows 7 compatible.

Such a shame.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Beach-Head !


----------



## raiderxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkseid;13130265*
> I actually remember that game...and I remember the commercials for it, the ones where the Snuggle fabric softener bear was running for his life from Battle Tanx.


I believe that was for the first Battletanx game.. But I might be mistaken. Either way, it was an AWESOME trailer!


----------



## TheLastPriest

USS Ticonderoga


----------



## MakubeX

Mischief Makers


----------



## tafkar

I'm pretty sure plenty of people remember Thief games, but people may don't seem to remember this moment of utter brilliance mere moments into the first mission:

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=dibncX5O2Jw[/ame]

*sigh* They just don't make bears like they used to.


----------



## karnak

One of the earliest games I can remember playing on a PC.

Ancient Art of War





































Game was published in 1984 so I was 7 years old.


----------



## Weasel555

Oldie but quite a good one... Also

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RPG_Maker_2000

I had a lot of fun with that engine when I was young, 14 at the time it was released.


----------



## Foxrun

GUNGAN FRONTIER


----------



## Mjolnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers;12886311*
> This one was pretty fun too but never heard of anyone ever knowing what it was or talking about it..


I actually owned that one. Tough as hell though.


----------



## Mjolnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *returned4good;12889533*


Awesome game. Back in the 6th grade, one of my friends had this cart and we ended up passing it around, each person trying to get a little further. Back in the dark ages before walkthroughs existed. We beat it collectively. Fond memories of that one.

anyone remember 8eyes? It had a co-op. 1 player played the main character, the 2nd played the hawk.










deadly towers - hardest game I've ever played.









Legendary Wings









section z









Tecmo Bowl - Bo Jackson was the fastest!









Micro Machines - brilliant game


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tafkar;13139003*
> I'm pretty sure plenty of people remember Thief games, but people may don't seem to remember this moment of utter brilliance mere moments into the first mission:
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=dibncX5O2Jw
> 
> *sigh* They just don't make bears like they used to.










Thief is tha s***!

Nothing can compare!

My entry here though is Quarantine.
Kemo city was so hard I didn't even finish this... My 386 (or was it my 586? it was so long ago...) could barely run the thing. Crysis, hum, can your pc run Quarantine?!









[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wilYD4Fs8l8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wilYD4Fs8l8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wilYD4Fs8l8[/ame[/URL]]

Already been posted once, but this video is different and deserves to be laughed at!


----------



## yannickhk

Planescape torment


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yannickhk;13198090*
> Planescape torment


Epic. I played it too








Actually, a lot of people played that!


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yannickhk;13198090*
> Planescape torment


Aye, it's a great game. However, everyone remembers it, so the verdict is:

*REJECTED*


----------



## Core2uu

The Legend of Dragoon


----------



## TehStranger?

http://img5.imageshack.us/i/goldenaxe01.jpg/


----------



## johnlee16

These are the games I seem to remember.
1. IGI-2.
2. Duke Nukem
3. James bond 007.


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnlee16*


These are the games I seem to remember.
1. IGI-2.
2. Duke Nukem
3. James bond 007.


...and so does everyone else. Verdict: *REJECTED*


----------



## TheLastPriest

Loved this game


----------



## Eaglake

Today I was at my friends place and I saw this game


----------



## seward

Oh yeah, and this:










Obscure, excellent. Great graphics for its time, and a great personality. Silly, yet thrilling.


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seward;13337146*
> Oh yeah, and this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obscure, excellent. Great graphics for its time, and a great personality. Silly, yet thrilling.


Ohhh man, I totally forgot about MDK2. I use to have it for Dreamcast. Awesome game!


----------



## VanillaCena




----------



## Zerkk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VanillaCena*


*SNIP


That game was a classic, my brother and I loved playing that.


----------



## admflameberg




----------



## ignite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evanagar;13130839*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some ones that I loved as kid but were mentioned were Uniracers [SNES], Commander Keen [PC],


Descent was awesome!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admflameberg;13393617*


I think I still have the Megarace CD in my basement.


----------



## kz26

Desperados: Wanted Dead or Alive

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desperados:_Wanted_Dead_or_Alive


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu;12898999*
> There was another one, also a DOS game, that I can't find anywhere. I might have forgotten some of the details, but, anyway, you start off in space in a top-down view. You're in control of a little round-ish grey spaceship (iirc called the mothership or something like that) and you fly around, navigating like in an RTS. You collect resources, which are small spinning objects of various shapes and colours. When you get close enough, the mothership uses, I'm guessing, a tractor beam of some sort to draw them inside. I can't clearly remember, but there must've been some stuff-building and enemies included in later maps. I've been looking for this game for ages now, but no one I've talked to has even heard of it, only some similar games.


FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUND IIIIIIIIIIIT! Hell yeah!
The DOS version is called Star Command Revolution; the Win95/98 version - Star Command Deluxe. I can't get the Windows version to run properly under W7, even with the compatibility options enabled - the colours are garbled and the game crashes upon starting a new match. I guess I'll try installing Win98 on a VM later and see how far that takes me. So far, I can only play the DOS version via DOSBox.
Playing it now, I see a few flaws (ugh, I hate poor pathfinding), but nothing really that major. For its time (1996), it's quite a solid RTS.

And NO, those red things are RESOURCES, NOT giant floating space-kidneys.


----------



## Foolsmasher




----------



## Ulver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yannickhk;13198090*
> Planescape torment


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu;13493362*
> FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUND IIIIIIIIIIIT! Hell yeah!
> The DOS version is called Star Command Revolution; the Win95/98 version - Star Command Deluxe. I can't get the Windows version to run properly under W7, even with the compatibility options enabled - the colours are garbled and the game crashes upon starting a new match. I guess I'll try installing Win98 on a VM later and see how far that takes me. So far, I can only play the DOS version via DOSBox.
> Playing it now, I see a few flaws (ugh, I hate poor pathfinding), but nothing really that major. For its time (1996), it's quite a solid RTS.
> 
> And NO, those red things are RESOURCES, NOT giant floating space-kidneys.


Have you tried using ACT?
I can run lots of old games with it.









Download and install the Microsoft Application Compatibility Toolkit. (you only need the setup file -12Mb)
• Run the Compatibility Administrator.
• Click the "New" button up top to make a new database.
• Click the "Fix" button to create a fix.
• Name your fix (Suggestion: The name of the game).
• Browse to find the game's executable file- the main one.
• Click "Next."
• On the Compatibility Modes screen, click "Next."
• Now is the experimental part. You must find a setting that allows the game to work. Could be some memory related thing of a video-card related thing... You must check the box or boxes you think will make it work and click "Next". (For example, to run Icewind Dale correctly on windows 7 , I have to check the "ForceDirectDrawEmulation" box only. You can try one by one or if you already have some idea of the problem, make some educated guesses.)

• Click "Finish."
• Save your database somewhere you will find it (like the game folder).

To run the game:
• Open Compatibility Administrator.
• Open your database.
• Select your Application.
• Click the "Run" button up top.

I am not sure but I think that you apply the fix on the menu's of ACT so that it will work automatically when you start the program from its .EXE file or from the start menu icon. (I did that with Icewind dale but I can't remember exactly how.)

Good luck!


----------



## serp777

Rogue squadron 2, pikmin, and urban assault.


----------



## serp777

also episode 1 racer
Edit: Oh and skyroads too lol


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ulver;13518836*
> Have you tried using ACT?
> I can run lots of old games with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download and install the Microsoft Application Compatibility Toolkit. (you only need the setup file -12Mb)
> • Run the Compatibility Administrator.
> • Click the "New" button up top to make a new database.
> • Click the "Fix" button to create a fix.
> • Name your fix (Suggestion: The name of the game).
> • Browse to find the game's executable file- the main one.
> • Click "Next."
> • On the Compatibility Modes screen, click "Next."
> • Now is the experimental part. You must find a setting that allows the game to work. Could be some memory related thing of a video-card related thing... You must check the box or boxes you think will make it work and click "Next". (For example, to run Icewind Dale correctly on windows 7 , I have to check the "ForceDirectDrawEmulation" box only. You can try one by one or if you already have some idea of the problem, make some educated guesses.)
> 
> • Click "Finish."
> • Save your database somewhere you will find it (like the game folder).
> 
> To run the game:
> • Open Compatibility Administrator.
> • Open your database.
> • Select your Application.
> • Click the "Run" button up top.
> 
> I am not sure but I think that you apply the fix on the menu's of ACT so that it will work automatically when you start the program from its .EXE file or from the start menu icon. (I did that with Icewind dale but I can't remember exactly how.)
> 
> Good luck!


Yeah, I had already fiddled around with ACT a bit, but later found out it was completely unnecessary. My old laptop can run it just fine on WinXP without even having any compatibility options on. Thanks for the input, though








Oh, also, if anyone's planning on checking this game out, play the DOS version. The Windows version either lacks the SP campaign or it might be that you can only play it in MP (you can play the scenarios, though). However, the game server, as one would expect, has been dead for ages, thus making the campaign inaccessible.


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serp777;13518861*
> also episode 1 racer


OMG, that game was awesome. I used to play it at a friends back in primary school.... good times.









Commander Keen, nobody I talked too had heard of it and when I showed them pictures they just laughed.


----------



## Ishinomori

Total Annihilation = Best RTS of all time
[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6mZZiI4ShQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6mZZiI4ShQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6mZZiI4ShQ[/ame[/URL]]

Also, Road Rash
[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JimhxCE0hhA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JimhxCE0hhA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JimhxCE0hhA[/ame[/URL]]

Whacking people off motorbikes with baseball bats!
Provided days of enjoyment!


----------



## Durdle Class A




----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Durdle Class A*












I think people may have heard of this!


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


I think people may have heard of this!


----------



## boogschd

You Tube  



 
 ?


----------



## Deatharte

Don't know if they have been mentioned before:

Hellbender
Star Trek: Bridge Commander
Star Trek: New Worlds
Sanity: Aiken's Artifact


----------



## Raiden911

Ninja Turtles DOS
MegaRace "Enforcer...."
Lemmings 
Rocketeer


----------



## BankaiKiller

http://www.downloadfreemacgames.com/game/stardust/

Most epic game I have ever played for the macintosh back in 1997. Ohh boy.. good times









The plot is simple: two people have been lost in the surreal universe of the

stardust, a kind of matter that is easily manipulated by thought. There are many

kinds of stardust: some kinds can be created at will, others are permanent and

immobile, while others still have strange effects on the heroes. Unfortunately, the

two have somehow become separated from each other, lost in the tangle of portals

and strange obstacles. Their only hope: to find each other, by using the portals to jump from plane to plane.

Your job is to navigate through the Stardust environment, finding ways to reach

the various portals therein. You have only a scant few powers to help you - the

ability of your mind to create and destroy barriers of stardust, and to use those barriers to levitate

With those powers and (most likely) the frequent use of the Restart command, you must get through fifty of the stardust levels. Good luck


----------



## Microsis

Dominus


----------



## mark_thaddeus

X-COM: UFO Defense

http://www.xcomufo.com/

Awesome turn based game! I wish they would do a re-hash of this and just re-launch it with better graphics!

EDIT: I just found out they're remaking this but turning it into an FPS! What a travesty!


----------



## Nugu

Stratosphere: Conquest of the Skies

TLDR version: You maintain/build a flying island-fortress and battle other fortresses.

  Amazon.com: Stratosphere: Conquest of the Skies: Video Games http://www.gamespot.com/pc/strategy/...re/review.html
http://www.mobygames.com/game/strato...t-of-the-skies

Wish I had a copy right now, but steam has spoiled me. Doubt I'd get it running without a Win95/98 emu anyways.


----------



## Geemaa




----------



## Craiga35

Everyone who has played Smash has heard of Star Fox, but not many, at least that I know, have actually played Star Fox 64. (In fact me and my brother are the only people I know who ever had the game.) It still is probably my favorite game of all time and still play it regularly on an emulator.


----------



## keesh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Craiga35*










Everyone who has played Smash has heard of Star Fox, but not many, at least that I know, have actually played Star Fox 64. (In fact me and my brother are the only people I know who ever had the game.) It still is probably my favorite game of all time and still play it regularly on an emulator.


honestly I think the whole 'do a barrel roll' thing brought SF64 back into mainstream for a bit, but not many people actually played it that I know of (besides my friends and I) the multiplayer is crazy fun, but the single player is super fun! trying to beat it on the hard playthrough is so rewarding. I don't know if I ever actually did it.

here are a couple I can think of right now:










not sure if this is as unknown as I think, but such a great game










this game freaking owned.


----------



## keesh

just thought of another from my childhood:

rodent's revenge. a windows 3.0 game that I loved to watch my dad play. this was definitely back in the day

http://members.chello.at/theodor.lau...mes/rodent.htm


----------



## Craiga35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keesh*


honestly I think the whole 'do a barrel roll' thing brought SF64 back into mainstream for a bit, but not many people actually played it that I know of (besides my friends and I) the multiplayer is crazy fun, but the single player is super fun! trying to beat it on the hard playthrough is so rewarding. I don't know if I ever actually did it.


The single player was amazing, I never got through the entire hard playthrough while using the N64 controllers, but once I started playing on emulators and got to use a controller with a good analog stick I finally got it. I think my high score was over 1000 kills, I just remember General Pepper was very impressed and he was not happy about how much money he was forced to pay me







. I'm going to check and post a screenshot tomorrow. (I'll edit this post so I don't fill this thread with chat.)

EDIT: Current High score.(attached)


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keesh*










not sure if this is as unknown as I think, but such a great game


Seriously? If I went around asking people of ~15-30 years-old, 9 out of 10 would say "HOMM III? Oh, yeah, that's an awesome game! I played it tons!"


----------



## Dorianime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Geemaa*





















this game!


----------



## keesh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*


Seriously? If I went around asking people of ~15-30 years-old, 9 out of 10 would say "HOMM III? Oh, yeah, that's an awesome game! I played it tons!"


lol well then consider it as a joke...


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keesh*


just thought of another from my childhood:

rodent's revenge. a windows 3.0 game that I loved to watch my dad play. this was definitely back in the day

http://members.chello.at/theodor.lau...mes/rodent.htm


Yes! i remember this game!


----------



## Cyclonicks

this is a game I enjoyed a lot when I was young.. trying to kill the whole team instead of scoring goals

















[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_Sx-nGmMok[/ame]


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Craiga35;13533997*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone who has played Smash has heard of Star Fox, but not many, at least that I know, have actually played Star Fox 64. (In fact me and my brother are the only people I know who ever had the game.) It still is probably my favorite game of all time and still play it regularly on an emulator.


This is called Lylat Wars in Europe, TBH I didn't know anyone with an N64 without this game.


----------



## znd

TimeSplitters, the best game ever.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Chucky egg for the C64









I found a vid on youtube but i cant add it like i've seen you lot do. How do i do that?


----------



## bovice163

People probably remember FF9, but it seems to be overshadowed by 7. 9 > 7 imo


----------



## Cyclonicks

I remember glover


----------



## seward

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bovice163*












I remember this one. Makes me think of Hamburger Helper. But not in a bad way.


----------



## Zerkk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bovice163*


People probably remember FF9, but it seems to be overshadowed by 7. 9 > 7 imo


Couldn't agree with you more, I can't tell you how much time I spent playing, replaying and replaying that game. So much fun.

How about this one?


----------



## Senator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Netkaos*


For the PC, Castle of the Winds (I would still play it if I could find a 64-bit friendly version)
[/URL]


I'm rather upset. I was going through this thread as I didn't want to ditto someone else. Castle of the Winds was the first real dungeon crawler I played on the PC. I also bought the expansion and imported my character on my shiny new windows 3.1 pc. I even had a dual speed CD-Rom I had installed next to my floopy.

And since this also ruined my wanting to read through the last few pages:


----------



## ForNever

Really dating myself...hehe


----------



## Phobos223

ooooh yea!


----------



## CoRuPt

greatest game of all time.


----------



## Phobos223




----------



## Metalcrack

Hylide (NES) for being super bad and confusing, Karnov (NES) for being awesome beyond description (describe a fat muscular Russian man who spits fire and stores a ladder in his ass???)

Arcus Odysee, Light Crusader and Beyond Oasis (GEN) for being great RPG action hybrid.


----------



## davent123

no weaponlord?! I hate Divada.


----------



## Greensystemsgo




----------



## AdmRose

Soldiers at War by SSI


----------



## Parsley




----------



## Paladin Goo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoRuPt;13576007*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greatest game of all time.


I was just about to post that

Flies with flatulence, flicks boogers for protection, goes down toilets, and gets sucked up noses. Epic.


----------



## cl04k3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arbalest;12886270*
> *Faxanadu* (NES).


Definitely a good game.


----------



## machfelon

Crystal Hammer - Amiga

http://youtu.be/7EiXBh21DNs


----------



## 10halec

Kings Quest 6- Used to play it with my dad when i was real little.
View attachment 211555


View attachment 211556


great thread btw


----------



## Xyxox

Here's a few I used to play back in the day:


----------



## boogschd




----------



## 0m3g4

Crystalis (NES)


----------



## Faraz




----------



## charlie97




----------



## DeviousAddict

Such an awesome series of games

  
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjooF6MthoA


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:



Originally Posted by *faraz1729*












Loved that game


----------



## machfelon

Defender of the Crown
http://youtu.be/cvW6okgy4wA


----------



## Mjolnir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ForNever*


Really dating myself...hehe











is that a screen off an arcade machine? I've never seen that before and I played the bejeezus out of bionic commando. One of my favorite games of alllllll time.


----------



## Nw0rb

View attachment 211650


View attachment 211651


Best Game ever


----------



## DeviousAddict

there was another one by take2 but i cant find it, was out the same time as Hell.
basically you fly an alien space ship travelling through time trying to establish life on other planets, you have to plant the seed then travel back and forward through their history moving technology back and forth so that they can invent space flight. its really in-depth and i loved it. if anyone recognises the game please tell me what its called









Edit: its ok i found it it was called Millenia altered destinies


----------



## tafkar




----------



## snoball




----------



## charlie97




----------



## Enfluenza

best game in the history of the world








and i love this game's SP! book was good too








ah yes, i am a star wars geek


----------



## Jyve

Buddy and I would play decent over modem. Very good times indeed!

Temple of Apshai, Airborne Ranger, and Mobius for c64. Damn I miss those days and that system!

Sent from my Epic 4g


----------



## ListeR

Home Alone









[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2IR2aHmhFg[/ame]


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seward;13069506*
> Shadow Man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great early 3D game (1999, I think). Cool plot. There's one level, in a huge room full of butterflies...the combination of visual and audio effects...really something for its time.


Uhuh .. I got that one .. I played it alot! ..







.. While all others was wishined Lara Croft from TombRaider was real, I played Shadow Man 8)


----------



## xBlitzerx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PresNotSure;12886302*
> Also The Guardian Legend for Nintendo is another seemingly obscure title for me.


^^^ One of my favorite NES games! It's my avatar pic too! Guess I can't pick that one then.


----------



## Pillz Here




----------



## patlefort

Master of Magic:









Alone in the Dark:









Big ++ to Brave Fencer Musashi and Dark Reign.


----------



## ListeR

Round the Bend! - Doc Croc's Outrageous Adventures










Most epic game ever


----------



## machfelon

Nuclear War

  
 You Tube


----------



## burksdb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bovice163*


People probably remember FF9, but it seems to be overshadowed by 7. 9 > 7 imo


loved 9 still have the ps1 game and i bought the digital dl on the ps3.









i spent way to much time on this game. replayed a ton too.


----------



## Acroma

Shadowrun. Sega version.

Sent from my Galaxy S Mesmerize.


----------



## SkipSkovhugger

Two of my favorite games for the old Amiga 500:

Starray


















And Jet Strike:


----------



## TheLastPriest

Cant go wrong here


----------



## SkipSkovhugger

Spectrum HoloByte!
Now there's a name you haven't seen for years! I had alot of fun playing the original Falcon games









Thx for reminding me TheLastPriest


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkipSkovhugger;13616705*
> Two of my favorite games for the old Amiga 500:
> 
> Starray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Jet Strike:


Ah the Amiga days. Had a 500 and a bit later the 2000. Great systems! 20 meg hd card ftw!

Sent from my Epic 4g


----------



## gtarmanrob

Chuck Yeager's Air Combat. my first PC game along with Wolf3D when we bought our first family computer.

had played the old 386/486 at a mates, but this was my own first game.


----------



## charlie97

dont let suuch a good thread die


----------



## Eaglake

Popvlovs
This was a great game and I still have the CD.
though it doesn't go on win7


----------



## powerkat

Favorite game of all time. Also great graphics for its time.


----------



## Zackcy




----------



## rubicsphere




----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;13933506*


Hahah I played that on Dreamcast


----------



## zdub303

I'm like the only person I know who has ever played this. Its still an old school favorite of mine. Actually bought the ROM and an emulator on my droid so I could play it again!


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing




----------



## SyveRson

I agree, Shining Force I & II for Sega Genesis were great.










The first game I was really into playing for extended periods of time:


----------



## SweatyTexasGuy

*Loadstar: The Legend of Tully Bodine*








[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0ooa8oqASU[/ame]


----------



## TheLastPriest

Oh man i forgot that game, loved it


----------



## AK-47




----------



## SiXiam

Mine is some PC game that was cancelled before it was completed in the 90's.

You played either the Devil or God and it was your goal to get a primitive village to follow your views and philosophy.


----------



## Mmmmbaato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SiXiam;13939455*
> Mine is some PC game that was cancelled before it was completed in the 90's.
> 
> You played either the Devil or God and it was your goal to get a primitive village to follow your views and philosophy.


Sounds like the same game people were playing a few thousand years ago!


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SiXiam;13939455*
> Mine is some PC game that was cancelled before it was completed in the 90's.
> 
> You played either the Devil or God and it was your goal to get a primitive village to follow your views and philosophy.


Haha sounds like black and white picked up where that left off


----------



## SweatyTexasGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SiXiam;13939455*
> Mine is some PC game that was cancelled before it was completed in the 90's.
> 
> You played either the Devil or God and it was your goal to get a primitive village to follow your views and philosophy.


Black & White.


----------



## Smykster

Just what I was looking for, please don't think I'm crazy. I played a game when I was about 4-5 years old, I can only assume it was for NES. It was an RPG of sorts in a somewhat open world environment. All I remember is that I'd start playing, and about 5 minutes in, I'd die due to running into what I'd describe as a giant cat head that was black in color, I believe it was shooting something out of it's eyes. I know it's not much, but it's all I've got.


----------



## Rixon

<3


----------



## computerparts

Anyone remember any of these?

Skate Or Die









Double Dribble









Ghosts N' Goblins









Platoon









Marble Madness









Lethal Enforcers









California Games


----------



## seward

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts;13948201*
> Anyone remember any of these?
> 
> Marble Madness


Oh h*ll yes. With the horns of doom...


----------



## Sebiale

Spellforce series.

You think one of the better RPG/RTS hybrids would get a little more attention.


----------



## wumpus

PUT PUT beeeee otch.

rockin that in 2nd grade like a baws


----------



## The Ricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sebiale;14037166*
> Spellforce series.
> 
> You think one of the better RPG/RTS hybrids would get a little more attention.


^ I have the first one on GOG, it rocks!

I love(d) Damage Incorporated on my PC. One of the first FPS's I played.


----------



## systemlayers

Tanarus before Sony made it pay only. I thought it was an extremely fun online tank shooter even at the time the graphics were dated. Sad to see there's no way to play it anymore. I want a new tank shooter like it so bad.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Skyroads


----------



## Hysteria~

Jump Start 1st Grade. Learnin' like a baws.


----------



## Joephis19

Dragon Warrior (NES) The game that got me addicted to RPG's.


----------



## newphase

Ant Attack - ZX Spectrum.


----------



## Soven26

Anyone else remember Animal Quest? I do, had to be my favorite game from the age of 5-10ish


----------



## JJHCRazor

One of the bast games I have ever played.


----------



## tubnotub1

Castle Of The Winds. Can't tell you how much time I spent playing this game back when it was available on *gasp* AOL.










Also, the entire Shining Force series, including this little gem that most people never played:


----------



## W00MBA

Most people will remember these once i mention them, but nobody ever seems to know what im talking about until i explain it.


----------



## MakubeX

Comix Zone was awesome.


----------



## Juntaozhu15

I loved Shining Force+comic zone+vector man

The game no one I know seems to remember is


----------



## Perrin

Soul of the Samurai ( or Ronin Blade ) for PS1

It got 2 playable characters , lots of swords with their uniqe/special attacks , changeable costumes , optional bosses , and it has a very onimusha/REvil-ish feel about it .









*And the best thing I thought about it is that if you beat your young friend *(or brother if you choose the female ninja ) *while sparring in the flash back* ( see 6:06 in the video below) , *the latter fight with your traitor friend/brother actually become easier .* As if saying you were better than him when you were childern and still is







.

The lines in bold may or may not be the imagination of a 12 years old boy as I did not play it since then .









  
 You Tube


----------



## Sethy666

Who could forget Lords of the Rising Sun by Cinemaware for the Amiga!

I guess that why I loved Shogun and Shogun II so much


----------



## SPAZZ!!!

I used to play this back when I was 9 or 10 on my dad's old computer. Had it on floppy! lol


----------



## Scrappy

Pitfall


----------



## preachp

Hi All,

Can't find an image but Sword of Fargoal for the Vic-20.
and Spiders of Mars for the same.


----------



## adamkatt

Socom 2


----------



## manumanok

Pepsi-man on the PS1


----------



## Canadarocker

Probably because it wasn't a very well known imho game for Gamecube, saw it in an old box and I said hey why not never made it that far, something to do while I'm downloading steam games, turned out to be a pretty good game.


----------



## kremtok

I was going to post Herzog Zwei, but apparently others remember it, too.

I bet nobody remembers Messiah, though. One of my high school friends and I spent countless hours and days figuring this game out. It really was very entertaining.


----------



## DaClownie

There's 3 oldies that I loved.

Almost forgot...


----------



## DAI_JAZZER

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbR32VPuiCU[/ame]
anybody remember this game there anther one called x-man
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rg1YPFxz-0Q[/ame]


----------



## tiger187126

could never get past the truck level.

and one of my favorites from my childhood:










sound sold separately so you'd better have that soundblaster card!


----------



## henwyybwoi

would survival project work? it didn't last in the US for too long, but i found it to be very fun. i wish i could still play it. not a lot of people seem to know about it though.

http://english.spgame.com/


----------



## AMDrocks

Anyone still play Age of Empires 1?


----------



## Joephis19

Transportation Tycoon Deluxe....

The last great game with the "Tycoon" name, before they took a word, put Tycoon after it, and made a game.

For those that do remember it, google OpenTTD, for an improved, free, open source version.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok;14197182*
> I was going to post Herzog Zwei, but apparently others remember it, too.
> 
> I bet nobody remembers Messiah, though. One of my high school friends and I spent countless hours and days figuring this game out. It really was very entertaining.


haha i remember Messiah, you start off as that creepy baby. my mate had that but we couldnt work it out and got over it real quick. never gave it a chance though


----------



## v193r

Ah my first PC game.








CTF was the stuff.

Surprisingly I didn't get into Quake 3 too much. Moved straight to CS1.6.


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *v193r*


Ah my first PC game.
snip[ /IMG]
CTF was the stuff.

Surprisingly I didn't get into Quake 3 too much. Moved straight to CS1.6.

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
Rejected. 
Even though quake was epic fun, this thread is about obscure games. 
Everyone and their dog remembers quake [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## gtarmanrob

did you guys ever play Return to Zork? and Zork Nemesis? i remember those games...you actually had to write down physical notes on paper to remember clues and solve puzzles... they dont make games like that anymore.


----------



## Kingkau

liero


----------



## DireLeon2010

M.U.L.E on NES

Nobunaga's Ambition on NES

Bucky O'Hare on NES

Aerobiz Supersonic SNES

Earthbound on SNES

Uncharted Waters on SNES


----------



## Frontsidebus

Tunnel B1 or POD anybody?


----------



## xRazerxSVirusx

I loved playing Star Wars: Pod Racer and this game called Spartan: True Warrior for the PS2


----------



## Crouch




----------



## zedex

had sooo much fun... was great while it lasted =(


----------



## TheGrayDon10

bushido blade 2, eternal champions, cyberia, tales of destiny


----------



## BenRK

I thought of another one.

James Bond 007 for the gameboy. Borrowed it from a friend once, beat it several times. Terrible game!


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xRazerxSVirusx;14254993*
> I loved playing Star Wars: Pod Racer


Oh It's such a cool game








Installed on old Acer Travelmate 290 that my buddy forgot about









Games I remembered:
Conflict Desert Storm









and Spell Force:The order of dawn


----------



## Khaotik55




----------



## linkin93

Heatseeker for PS2























































[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fqzDv2YKfQ[/ame]


----------



## Erper

hitman 2
cm 00/01
fm4
pes 5
nfs u2
mfs mw


----------



## st311a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob;14254535*
> did you guys ever play Return to Zork? and Zork Nemesis? i remember those games...you actually had to write down physical notes on paper to remember clues and solve puzzles... they dont make games like that anymore.


I remember playing that game with my Mother when I was really young. On our first computer....the Apple IIc.










Oh no...my sword is glowing....there must be a troll nearby.


----------



## nunka

Years later, I read reviews for Beyond the Beyond. Apparently it was one of the worst RPGs ever made. I still loved it.


----------



## RockHardMcNasty

On DOS


----------



## mad0314

Legend of Dragoon. When I mention it, everyone seems to remember it, but it is hardly ever mentioned (or as much as it should be) only once in a very very long while. Fantastic game.


----------



## st311a

Leisure Suit Larry anyone?


----------



## reaper~

Road Rash! I used to love that game. lol


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *W00MBA;14186187*
> Most people will remember these once i mention them, but nobody ever seems to know what im talking about until i explain it.


Epic I had that Math Blaster Game!


----------



## Uncle Dolans

Blitter Boy.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnJmWT1ZvPI[/ame]


----------



## vikingsteve

Tony Hawk games. Seriously, it's like everybody forgot how ******* badass they were.


----------



## Volvo

TF2 and Minecraft.
I've got loads of other games but these are the only two I really enjoy.


----------



## spud84

Mutant League Hockey!


----------



## the.hollow

Lol played this so much on n64 with my brother.


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volvo;14636325*
> TF2 and Minecraft.
> I've got loads of other games but these are the only two I really enjoy.


This topic is about games _only you seem to remember_, NOT ones that you enjoy the most









*Rejected.*


----------



## Atomfix

Rayman!


----------



## OMG It's Bob

Double Dragon.


----------



## newbrevolution

Master Blaster for the NES


----------



## gtarmanrob

Drowned god, and lighthouse

If anyone knows where to find a working copy of drowned god, please tell me


----------



## ccwb333

Kool-Aid Man for atari 2600

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nasBarHXf1U[/ame]

E. T. Atari
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2o3mlg5AxQ[/ame]

Had to be some of the worst games ever made. Kids don't let your parents buy games for you.


----------



## Browncoat

Nuclear Strike.

It doesn't look like much but it's an awesome, fun game.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3O_twMeOzB8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccwb333;14646940*
> Kool-Aid Man for atari 2600
> 
> E. T. Atari
> 
> Had to be some of the worst games ever made. Kids don't let your parents buy games for you.


ET is fairly well known.. Due to being the biggest flop in gaming history... Voted worst game ever by numerous publications...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Browncoat;14647030*
> Nuclear Strike.
> 
> It doesn't look like much but it's an awesome, fun game.


I remember playing that...


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Browncoat;14647030*
> Nuclear Strike.
> 
> It doesn't look like much but it's an awesome, fun game.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3O_twMeOzB8&feature=related


I had the other one, can't remember the name. It was the red edition one though.

Midnigtoil was the cheat rofl


----------



## vikingsteve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigpoppaFrary;14647307*
> I had the other one, can't remember the name. It was the red edition one though.
> 
> Midnigtoil was the cheat rofl


Soviet Strike.


----------



## Vocality




----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxSYLzhEty4  



 
Porky's for the 2600!


----------



## kill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd*


Lego rock raiders


agreed. good game... i have my disc here be its a little cracked.... it wont install


----------



## Scope

Not sure if this counts as a game, but it was one of the most playful, fun, and emotional experiences that I have ever received from a screensaver. When MoPy died I cried.


----------



## Sistum Id

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xexyz

I put a lot of hours into this game as a kid. One day, my Grandmother came home and she had got me this for whatever reason. It was a strange game and I never knew what the hell was going on. Maybe I'll bust out a NES emu on my Xoom and try and beat it.

Side note:
My Grandmother actually came home with 4 games, Orb-3D, Xexyz, BotMaster, and Silent Service.

Orb-3D is another game I never understood. Also it was in 3-D!!
















http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orb-3D


----------



## Boi 1da

First game I ever bought.


----------



## decali

*Outpost* !








Hard sci-fi, great soundtrack (Holst). Many, many hours invested into this as a young'un, building the perfect colony.









*MegaRace*








Crazy gameshow host freaked me out a bit when I was younger (I was 7)...but quite a fun game.


----------



## decali

Quote:



Originally Posted by *burksdb*










i spent way to much time on this game. replayed a ton too.


Hell yeah! My first FF game...recently just found my SNES and'm planning on taking Mystic Quest for another run


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roke*


Mega Man Legends for the Playstation. So good.





THIS! I played this game but only remember parts of it. So much win!


----------



## dhenzjhen

super mario bros. and galaxian


----------



## Ace_finland

MDK anyone? For pc, think it was my first game


----------



## LocKDowN2222*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ace_finland;14670695*
> MDK anyone? For pc, think it was my first game


Yep, I remember that game! Or meat puppet anyone?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingears

Im will second this









First in on this
gearheads









And this
dino safari









And this
Gorasul


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpfv7_m7hyQ&feature=related  



 
This was such an awesome game. Way before it's time. Took forever to load up with that damned tape drive!!!


----------



## mothrpe

Might and Magic: World Of Xeen,

You took 2 massive RPG's: Clouds of Xeen and Darkside of Xeen, and merged them into 1 HUGE game.

Had the coolest story I thought and massive depth. Was the perfect RPG to me back in da day.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Might_and_Magic_V:_Darkside_of_Xeen


----------



## mothrpe

Bushido Blade on PS1!

This was like the only 3d fighting game I ever really liked, one hit kills, free to run around the arena, this one needs an update! They blew it with the sequel trying to make it like mainstream fighters

You got a bad ending if you killed your opponent while they were bowing, haha, you had to have honour!


----------



## croy

Contra. Up Up Down Down Left Right Left Right B, A, B, A Select Start


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy;14673987*
> Contra. Up Up Down Down Left Right Left Right B, A, B, A Select Start


Haha, everyone remembers that one








Also, wasn't it only Up Up Down Down Left Right Left Right B A Start?


----------



## b0z0




----------



## stratplayer63




----------



## t00sl0w




----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratplayer63;14675715*


THIS! My brothers and I loved this game, thanks for reminding me.

And for me, before Super Star Wars, there was...


----------



## Max78

X-Com Apocalypse



















Fallout: Tactics


----------



## ExposedWang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agueybana_II;12937026*
> This was one of the oldest if not the oldest I still remember of and used to love it. My childhood I am getting old oh well ....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0ZjT6tg5ek


Holy mother of...I had every single one in that series. Those were amazing!

Edit: Anyone remember Abomination or Dark Reign 2?

Also, my avatar pic


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu;14675625*
> Haha, everyone remembers that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, wasn't it only Up Up Down Down Left Right Left Right B A Start?


i cant remember man. haha. that was a very long time ago..


----------



## vikingsteve

^^vv<<>> AB START


----------



## scotthoff

Crystalis-NES


----------



## DarkPhoenix

Blast Corps - N64... Might as well have been electronic crack.


----------



## alfaromeo333

Counterstrike 1.6


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Duke Nukem II (PC) - I only had the shareware version, so I got to know the levels in the first episode VERY well since you couldn't save!

Astrorock (PC) - Asteroids on crack!

World Driver Championship (N64) - has got to be one of if not THE best looking game for the system, and probably has the longest-lasting Grand Prix mode of any racing game I've ever played; was unfortunately largely overshadowed by Gran Tourismo

Crucis Fatal Fake (PC) - A doujin master-servant tag-team Fate/stay night 3D fighter that is COMPLETELY overshadowed by the official 1v1-only Fate/unlimited codes fighting game...


----------



## Sophath

Panzer Bandit on playstation
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLuxAzCdlKo[/ame]
But then again it was an import game.
And then back when there was an arcade near my place, there was Raiden fighters. Not sure if anyone remembers but here
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ldet7tLnt6I[/ame]


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64;14681451*
> Crucis Fatal Fake (PC) - A doujin master-servant tag-team Fate/stay night 3D fighter that is COMPLETELY overshadowed by the official 1v1-only Fate/unlimited codes fighting game...


Ah, yeah, I've played it a couple of years ago. Pretty awesome for a doujin game. I'm honestly surprised it didn't receive more attention.


----------



## Eaglake

Jagged Alliance 2


----------



## vikingsteve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sophath;14681948*
> And then back when there was an arcade near my place, there was Raiden fighters. Not sure if anyone remembers but here
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ldet7tLnt6I


love the Raiden games...


----------



## Wretch3d

Myst, FreeSpace, and RYL(Risk Your Life) Malaysian MMORPG.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Zak McKracken and the Alien Mindbenders


----------



## wtomlinson

Q*bert


----------



## Grief

Clive barker's undying

and

Indigo Prophecy


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Empire










Empire II The Art of War










Loved this game. Got me hooked on RTS. And the graphics were incredible!!


----------



## gtarmanrob

netstorm: islands at war


----------



## SiXiam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SiXiam;13939455*
> Mine is some PC game that was cancelled before it was completed in the 90's.
> 
> You played either the Devil or God and it was your goal to get a primitive village to follow your views and philosophy.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mmmmbaato;13939513*
> Sounds like the same game people were playing a few thousand years ago!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob;13943925*
> Haha sounds like black and white picked up where that left off


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweatyTexasGuy;13944095*
> Black & White.


Holy ****! I found it: Heaven and Hell
 They actually finished it in 2003, I could have swore it was cancelled!


----------



## Arthedes

parkan: iron strategy

its from a russian developer nikita. i had so much fun playing it, upgrading my robot army and launching nukes from a tank like robot to another tank like robot and one shotting it. its so much fun and im trying to play it today, but i cant save and with one particular single player mission i cant seem to save too and it crashes after an hourXD so i get pissed off nowXD


----------



## Arthedes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel;14746120*
> Empire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Empire II The Art of War
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loved this game. Got me hooked on RTS. And the graphics were incredible!!


cossacks: the art of war. a friend of mine copied it for me


----------



## Tigalione

Did anyone play this.......?










Was my favourite racing game by far when I was a kid, never found anyone else who played it.

Also......










Amazing game, may well have been one of my first (along with Carmaggedon) on a conventional modern PC after my Amiga 500.


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

never played rollcage 2 but I wore out two gravis gamepad pro's on rollcage 1


----------



## Spade616

Command and Conquer: Renegade. I personally dont know anyone who has played nor recalls that game.










same with this one:


----------



## Barovian

Bomberman - Commodore 64


----------



## Kilkin

Probably mentioned here TL;DR but MDK on PC from 1997: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MDK_(video_game)

"The MOST IMPRESSIVE single player game EVER" - _PC Games_

After all - it was the first game EVER with a unique headshot possibility


----------



## Kilkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616;14783871*
> Command and Conquer: Renegade. I personally dont know anyone who has played nor recalls that game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same with this one:


Ooh the Renegade was good. Completed it twice. It was a First person shooter version of Red Alert if im correct. Freakin loved the invisibility/stealth ability of some chars.


----------



## hazarada

i got 2 that ive been trying to find for ages for nostalgia sake but havent been able to since my memory is too unspecific

1. Was a sort of turn based(im pretty sure) boat game. All i remember is that the graphics are strictly 2d, you move around a map in your ship and you can visit ports n stuff, you can buy new ships and pimp them, every now and then a pirate wants to eat you. I had the shareware version so i could only get like the 3rd boat or something, also i played it around y2000.

2. Was a turn based strategy (similar to homm series) The graphics i think were a bit worse then homm3 and it was probably an older game too, you could make heros and build up cities and recuit units and upon defeating a city you could either burn it down or occupy i think. Also there was this generated quest system that always offered you a new quest upon completing one, it always gave you the same 3(i think) choices - kill xx amount of y faction units and as reward get xx demons in your army. the other choices i dont really remember lol.. Another thing is that the combat sequences were turn based too and you had minimal control over it, it was all automatic i think.

both i played on PC btw


----------



## Kevlo

As well as Carnivores 1 and Carnivores Ice Age, i just didn't take the time to find their pictures.

But also



















These were some of my absolute favorite games, and still are, as i play both of them occasionally, still.


----------



## Greensystemsgo




----------



## Deverica Wolf

You ask a question like this, I cannot just put one. Here is some from my childhood...Click picture for video.

*NOTES:*
1. I remember Bushido Blade blew me away when it came out.
2. Ninja: Shadow of Darkness was a pretty big deal in 1998 so I bought it.
3. Time Crisis, which came bundled with the Namco GunCon in 1997, was for many the first lightgun they owned (if not the Nintendo Zapper). I still own my Gray GunCon and my Time Crisis CD and a PS2! ^_^
4. Ehrgeiz...you could play as some of the characters from Final Fantasy 7. Anyone remember that?














]


----------



## amder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tigalione;14782934*
> Did anyone play this.......?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was my favourite racing game by far when I was a kid, never found anyone else who played it.


Yes! I loved that game!


----------



## Unknownm

any hl2 game, audiosurf and l4d2. I need to upgrade sooner or later


----------



## BradleyW

Spyro the dragon series.


----------



## Eaglake

This one was fun to play back in the day
Hover Ace


----------



## IRO-Bot




----------



## Kevlo

Oh and to add to my list, MechWarrior, really any of them, but i play MechWarrior 4 Mercenaries, a lot now a days since it is a free game now, and it works flawless on Windows 7 surprisingly.


----------



## t3haxle

PC version, pretty interesting.
Also there are probably a lot of people that played this but:








God tier


----------



## wanako

My first PC game. It was 1993. Ahh, so many years ago.


----------



## gtarmanrob

haha i remember that indy car game, epic. was one of the first games where we used to drive down the track in reverse and cause crashes to see the epic, realistic damage


----------



## rocklobsta1109

here we go... anyone remember this??


----------



## JoshuaaT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhilWrir;12917275*
> Jet Force Gemini.
> I loved this game SO much.
> Collecting ant heads FTW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHjwPulJdU4


I used to play this game all the time when I was a kid.


----------



## Kevlo

well i found another great game that probably very few people have heard of: Slave Zero

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slave_Zero


----------



## gtarmanrob

haha i remember slave zero, it was the first game to ever implement bump mapping. i had a pc magazine featuring it.


----------



## Catscratch

Should be Dark Earth for pc and Sinchi (or something similar for c64)


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob;14944184*
> haha i remember slave zero, it was the first game to ever implement bump mapping. i had a pc magazine featuring it.


if i can find my disk im gonna see if i can get it running, as some of the no cd patches were put out to make it compatible with XP and possibly vista.


----------



## canukrebel

This is probably the best place to post this. I'm trying to find a game I played as a youngin. It was on the NES, and I remember the intro was a person and someones house in the backround, also there possibly was a frog. The game itself was underground and the first level you decended until you had to fight a boss who shot red balls of fire. I know this is a bland description but if anyone can help me find this game I'd be ecstatic

*Edit* Ok so after a few google searches I found it. The game was called Blaster Master for the NES


----------



## kayoh

If someone posted this IDK but this game was soo LEGIT


----------



## importflip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tout;12886533*
> Tokyo Extreme Racer Zero on the PS2. Still waiting for PC developers to make a similar game for the computer and stop making these stupid clone race games.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdMuGcuPf-8


Yes. I used to play the s*** out of that game.


----------



## Papas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocklobsta1109;14810451*
> here we go... anyone remember this??


yea i remember playing that.


----------



## Papas

My game is 2003/2004 mvp baseball for the PC. I was #1 in the world in that game. Me and the #2 guy were a clan/group and had the #1 spot forever in that game. Man i miss that game so bad. i still have my cd key, just cant find any cd's anymore....at one point the game(2003) was selling for over $100 lol, now its $60 new


----------



## Jackeduphard

Ashrons Call


----------



## Faster_is_better

Redline, lol

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlyzPwy0iYc[/ame]

I actually have discs for some of the games mentioned in here, although chances of getting the really old ones to work on Win 7 is pretty much nil.


----------



## Papas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better;14946420*
> Redline, lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlyzPwy0iYc
> 
> I actually have discs for some of the games mentioned in here, although chances of getting the really old ones to work on Win 7 is pretty much nil.


lol if i could find a copy of mvp 2003 discs, i would go back to XP in a heart beat. i spent thousands of hours on that game lol.


----------



## andrews2547

Meh only paid £1 for it


----------



## cavallino

Circus Maximus for the original xbox. It was an awesome chariot racing / gladiator game.


----------



## tommytornroos

I am trying to find the name of an old laser game I played:

-On Windows 95 or DOS or something... it might have been newer though
-It is a laser game... I thought it might be Laser Wars but I can't find it based on google searches like that
-There were 4 colored lasers from each corner, each was either controlled by AI or by people on one keyboard
-The point of the game was the block each other, kind of like a tron type game... you wanted to stay alive the longest and have the other players crash into your light lines
-Each game started with a low computer voice saying "3, 2, 1, Begin"
-It had like a black or dark background and I thought I remember playing it with Big Red Racing... but that might not be right

So, it was a really cool laser game and each player moved around in left, right, up, down 90 degree angles and their laser kept a tail which tried to make other players crash into.

Please help! I want to try and find a screen shot or the game.

Thanks!


----------



## BulletSponge

Here ya' go, the first 3 PC games I ever bought that got me hooked on the platform. Man, I wasted untold hours on these.


----------



## Foxrun

Gungan Frontier


----------



## Mr Bear

MTV's Remote Control.


----------



## DarkPhoenix

Action Max

Talk about a complete was of $14 dollars. This was basically a light gun with a VHS tape where you aimed at the flashing light of the enemy jets/missles engine.

Strangle, Captain Power made this work by having some of the most wickedly (for the mid 1980's) animated future wastelands of Detroit, along with light gun "Spaceships" that would eject your action figure if you took to many hits.


----------



## boredgunner

- Turok: Dinosaur Hunter and Turok 2: Seeds of Evil, two of the most innovative and best FPS games ever made. They're probably too old for the majority of gamers now, but they were big back in their day.

- Predator: Concrete Jungle - I have no idea why this game was so overlooked, and it seems nobody has heard of it. A very fun, sandbox action/stealth game even if it could have been much more.

I can see Red Steel making this list eventually, since it was a Wii exclusive and wasn't very well received, though I see it as one of the best shooters ever made as it does a great job on pretty much every level.


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Secret of Mana, Secret of Evermore, and Illusion of Gaia. Some of my absolute favorites.


----------



## Huzzbutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalypsoRaz*
> 
> Secret of Mana, Secret of Evermore, and Illusion of Gaia. Some of my absolute favorites.


Aren't those remembered by everyone?... quick google, well atleast the two first can e called universal knowledge, Illusions of gaia, Pretty much as indie as kings of Leon 3 years ago.

Within a deep forest!


----------



## yutzybrian

This game was worth it just for his one liners










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DuckKnuckle

For me, it's gotta be Nox. None of my friends had heard of it and I still don't know how it got onto my PC.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Can't believe I forgot about this game.



My dad got me playing this game at a young age. A great interactive brain teaser.


----------



## d33r

When i was really young i used to play an interactive exploring game called....Cosmic Osmo....it was pretty fun!


----------



## OCN Royale

Night Trap for the sega genesis!!!

And


----------



## WR6133

Time Commando (got it free with some hardware) you made your way through various time periods exiting via some kind of vortex looking time gate. I only remeber the Caveman, medieval and WW1 parts. Nobody I mention this game to remembers it though I see on page 1 of this thread somebody had it for the Playstation so the game had 2 players at least


----------



## airisom2

Murder Death Kill. My dad and I used to play this game all the time.



The same for this game. Good times.

I would say Ridge Racer Type 4, Vectorman, Outrun, Sonic, and some other games that I can't remember, but I think that most of us already know those games. Well, you _should_ know them.

+1 for the GEX game.


----------



## Lifeshield

MDK was awesome. Abes Odyssey was another one. 

For me though it was all about E-Swat and Rise of the Robots. Gunstar Heroes was great fun too.


----------



## Eaglake

I totaly lost this epic thread









I've been asking people and no one knew this game


It's Echelon Wind Warriors


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglake*
> 
> I totaly lost this epic thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been asking people and no one knew this game
> 
> It's Echelon Wind Warriors


The picture rings a bell, but I honestly don't remember the game at all (I saw the small print, still don't remember it).


----------



## doomlord52

I posted this in a "Guess the game" thread on another forum, and it took almost 2 years to get it - with hints.









Btw, its SWFOCOM


----------



## OkanG

This?


----------



## TSXmike

Techmo's Deception

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tecmo's_Deception:_Invitation_to_Darkness


----------



## iTurn

I don't even remember it fully...

Green man, mostly black screen running around climbing ladders to collect coins (maybe do something else) and the into screen had someone saying "sierra sierra"

Been trying to find the game too, was my first PC game.


----------



## 218689

project IGI, icewind dale & cossacks to mention a few


----------



## snoogins

Adrenaline Gamer mod for Half Life. Haven't found a game as fast-paced yet.



Aladdin, on Super NES and Sega. So much fun.

And..



The retail boxed version, with different weapon names.


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Huzzbutt*
> 
> Aren't those remembered by everyone?... quick google, well atleast the two first can e called universal knowledge, Illusions of gaia, Pretty much as indie as kings of Leon 3 years ago.
> Within a deep forest!


"Everyone" is a pretty broad term when used on the internet, especially a forum such as this.
As far as within my friends, I'm the only one that remembers these games, thus being relevant to the thread title.


----------



## Lifeshield

Anyone remember Another World? That was a classic.


----------



## WR6133

That retail box of CS reminds me of Wanted... did anyone else love that mod (was a western Halflife mod was on that retail CS CD) ? Barely anyone I mention Wanted to remembers it but at the time I liked it more than CS


----------



## Wulfgar33

Dude..

Wizards and Warriors for Nintendo.. Was EPIC

Golden Axe

Command and Conquer (all of them before red alert 2)

Fantasy General (awesome turn based game.. just awesome)

Mech Warrior 4

Im sure there are more,, but that will do, for now.


----------



## starships

Panzer Dragoon Orta... played through it with my brother and friend when we were kids but neither of them remember it, at all.


----------



## Kindredice

Over 2 decades ago I had more fun playing these lil dos games than I do with any modern game today

Cool Spot



Prehistorik



Titus the Fox



Paperboy


----------



## Randomdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kindredice*
> 
> Over 2 decades ago I had more fun playing these lil dos games than I do with any modern game today
> Cool Spot


HOLY COW! SPOT! I swear to God I saw this thread and the first thing that crossed my mind was "Spot. Nobody will remember that game, and it was definitely the most fun I ever had on a PC". And then, what do you know... I was wrong! Talk about the power of the universe, how thoughts become things - if you believe in such things of course. Kindredice, do you happen to know where I can find that game nowadays? I've looked before and never could get my hands on it. Then again, I thought it was called just "Spot". Thanks in advance if you do.

EDIT: I found it, turns out there's a Flash version of it online. +rep anyway ^_^


----------



## mothrpe

Might & Magic: World of Xeen, one of my favourite rpg's of all time, wicked cool sci fi and fantasy blend and story. So many rpg's are *so bland* to me compared to games like this and Dark Souls. I'd love to see this remade for tablets, pc's, etc.. I miss turn based first person rpg's


----------



## legoman786

I don't have pics, sorry.

I remember playing *Captain Comic* on 5 1/4" Floppy. Just for a sense of timeline, I'm an '88 and Captain Comic is an '83.

I remember playing this fighter jet game, my first real 3D game. I believe it had Squadron in the name. The CD was blue and it was covered it what I remember to be a blueprint on some sort. I can't tell you much else, except, I made the mercenary group go bankrupt every time I played because I kept crashing the planes. lol

I've played *Megafortress*, a B-52 bomber flight game. I always ended up getting shot down because I couldn't find the IDENT codes fast enough. :\

I've played *Jazz Jackrabbit* 1 and 2.

Who else remembers a game called "*Bug*"? I remember getting it with a happy meal, once upon a time.


----------



## ski-bum

I use to be hooked on Spelunkers back in the day. I think we played it on the Colecovision.
Couldn't believe when I saw recently that they brought the game back in full HD and included the original. Yep, I got a copy of it.


----------



## Kindredice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randomdude*
> 
> HOLY COW! SPOT! I swear to God I saw this thread and the first thing that crossed my mind was "Spot. Nobody will remember that game, and it was definitely the most fun I ever had on a PC". And then, what do you know... I was wrong! Talk about the power of the universe, how thoughts become things - if you believe in such things of course. Kindredice, do you happen to know where I can find that game nowadays? I've looked before and never could get my hands on it. Then again, I thought it was called just "Spot". Thanks in advance if you do.
> EDIT: I found it, turns out there's a Flash version of it online. +rep anyway ^_^


Yeah I have great memories of playing those games with my brother, back when hardware or graphics didn't really matter. Cool Spot was really something, funny and cool at the same time. Those idle animations...


----------



## Sashimi

Castle of the Winds on Windows 3.1

Truly the first Diablo


----------



## Ganf

King Salmon for Genesis. The first and best fishing game I've ever played, back when they were actually fun.




Only other fishing game that held my attention was the pond in Zelda: Ocarina of Time.

Edit: I almost forgot!




Best Hockey game of all time. Best hockey game ever. Best. Best of Bests. Full Win.


----------



## Eaglake

I remembered another old game, but don't remember the name.
It had some sort connection with cops.. cop cars, that could transform or something and they could shoot.


----------



## sjwpwpro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> Oh and to add to my list, MechWarrior, really any of them, but i play MechWarrior 4 Mercenaries, a lot now a days since it is a free game now, and it works flawless on Windows 7 surprisingly.


Where can I get this for free? I played all of them and have a few still in my drawer some where. Also I really liked the first hitman game. But the only game I know of that no one else has is the "The Blob"
for the Nintendo. It was not a fun game unless you had codes to make you invincible and even then I could not beat it.


----------



## nooboc2012

Populous, one of my favourite games on Sega. Ahhh, I've always loved RTS as far as I can remember.


----------



## robbo2




----------



## Dan the bloke

I dont know anyone that actually played worms before armageddon.
What a classic though


----------



## ColtoM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> 
> This?


That game was awesome. It's definitely one of the games people rarely remember or have even played for that matter.

Giants: Citizen Kabuto is not only one of those games too, it's also one of most entertaining games I've ever played. Its cutscenes never seem to get old to me.


----------



## nooboc2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColtoM*
> 
> That game was awesome.


+1 for medieval


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*


Just recently went on sale on GoG.com. Go get ya some nostalgia if you don't still have your old copy.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

simply put. *the greatest game ever made*


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> 
> simply put. *the greatest game ever made*


Yea it was pretty awesome.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> 
> simply put. *the greatest game ever made*


Hey I remember that game, and also Banjo Tooie. They were fantastic games, though I wouldn't call them the greatest games ever made.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Hey I remember that game, and also Banjo Tooie. They were fantastic games, though I wouldn't call them the greatest games ever made.


in my view they are. (my view is the right view)


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nooboc2012*
> 
> Populous, one of my favourite games on Sega. Ahhh, I've always loved RTS as far as I can remember.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This is also one of my favorite games. I have Populous The Beginning on my Laptop.


----------



## StayFrosty

Operation Flashpoint.









Up there with my favorite games.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StayFrosty*
> 
> Operation Flashpoint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up there with my favorite games.


RIP flashpoint


----------



## Eaglake

I loved this game so much... want something similar to come out


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samster25*


Holy God i still have all these games xD


----------



## StayFrosty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> RIP flashpoint


----------



## Socks keep you warm




----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socks keep you warm*


Oh my god I remember this.


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Oh my god I remember this.


I still have the CD somewhere, was one of the best games i played as a kid.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WORLDs*
> 
> made an account just to post this haha.
> 
> M.A.X. - Mechanized Assault and Exploration
> 
> Sickest turn based strategy game ever made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Video


Was about to post this. 

Croc too, haha.


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Cosmo anyone?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

This was a favourite of mine when I was younger.


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> 
> This was a favourite of mine when I was younger.


I remember this also


----------



## FlashFir

Got a malware warning on this page. FYI (google chrome) thread page #1


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socks keep you warm*
> 
> 
> Cosmo anyone?


Oh my god. I used to play this so much when I was a kid!!!


----------



## Cheezman

This is probably my favorite game of all time. Nothing has come close to it since. Despite it winning a bunch of awards, people seem to have completely forgotten it existed. I blame the current generation of kill everything on rails FPS.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socks keep you warm*
> 
> Holy God i still have all these games xD


I had one of these games. Can't remember which. The story involved an airport in some way.


----------



## Biorganic

Sega genesis: Vectorman, Jungle strike, Desert Strike, Urban Strike

Nintendoo 64: Ogre Battle 64, Perfect Dark

PC: Steel Panthers

Did anyone ever play Restricted Area. It was sort of a Diablo clone but with modern weapons. Had the potential to be awesome but was very buggy and did not have much support etc.

Go to about a minute in.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DANh_vCL-3U


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjwpwpro*
> 
> Where can I get this for free? I played all of them and have a few still in my drawer some where. Also I really liked the first hitman game. But the only game I know of that no one else has is the "The Blob"
> for the Nintendo. It was not a fun game unless you had codes to make you invincible and even then I could not beat it.


http://www.mektek.net/forums/topic/166925-how-to-install-update-and-play-mw4mercs/
Follow those instructions, and you will have MW4:Mercs, for free.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

To me, this was the first 'open world' game I played.

Urban Chaos


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradox me*
> 
> *Star Wars: Shadows of the Empire*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily unknown, but I never see it on anyone's "top games" lists and I absolutely loved it. It rivals the Jedi Knight series as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Can't get it to run on Win7 x64, but I still have the N64 version.


Great game. I will also choose a star wars game. I mention the movie battles2 mod for jedi academy. This is quite possibly the best star wars game ever made, I wish the developers could relase a modern version of it without the lucas arts red tape.


----------



## flv1333

Omikron - The nomad Soul




This game is what started "PC gaming" for me


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Do you guys remember this game?


----------



## Unstableiser

"Where are you Marshall?"

Outlaws of course!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Do you guys remember this game?


OMG YES!!!! I played this so much as a kid, i knew the answer to everything







I keep thinking about it now and then but I forgot what it was called







Please tell me you bloody tit :/


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> OMG YES!!!! I played this so much as a kid, i knew the answer to everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep thinking about it now and then but I forgot what it was called
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me you bloody tit :/


It's the Encarta game


----------



## siggie30

Probably before most here's time:



The "original" war game (Combat- Atari 2600). You could shoot the opponents tank through the screen.


----------



## Unstableiser

Encarta! It was like Wiki Beta







I wonder if I can get a hold of this.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

The nostalgia here is crazy. Too many bad feels


----------



## Onex

^
Combat with teh atari 2600










Sega Saturn PC port Bug!
'

Bugdom Available on the old Macs


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Do you guys remember this game?


Yes! It's from Encarta 95!

I also have Encarta 99, but I don't remember if it also featured the game.

I spent many hours playing it, thanks for bringing it up!


----------



## ironmaiden

Test Drive ( 89-90)`


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Warcraft 1 was also a golden oldie.


----------



## tpi2007

Ok, I honestly don't know how many people know this game, but I have to say, it's one of the best ever made. It's addictive and it's cute







.






And hey, how many times do you see a game that:

1. Has the logo of IBM on the title screen;

2. Is self-contained in a .com file less than 60 kilobytes ?


----------



## Eaglake

I'm almost sure no one knows this but I could be wrong


----------



## SMK

Played the crap out of these games:

Star Wars Rebellion


















Conquest Frontier Wars


----------



## WR6133

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Do you guys remember this game?


Mind Maze from Encarta 95 spent a fair while playing that years ago


----------



## Unstableiser

Sorry no clues


----------



## Wulfgar33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WORLDs*
> 
> made an account just to post this haha.
> M.A.X. - Mechanized Assault and Exploration
> Sickest turn based strategy game ever made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2AusANzf3A[/ame]


You should try:

Fantasy General

It was/is Epic


----------



## shilka

Emperor Battle For Dune from 2001 in my mind the best RTS game i have ever played i still play the game it from time to time 11 years later and i listen to the Soundtrack at least a couples of times a week

Back when games where good


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Emperor Battle For Dune from 2001 in my mind the best RTS game i have ever played i still play the game it from time to time 11 years later and i listen to the Soundtrack at least a couples of times a week
> 
> Back when games where good


Man, I own Dune 2000! I have the box somewhere at moms...

Also, anyone remembers "Interstate '76" ?

EDIT: Random oldies.


----------



## ironmaiden

The first flight sim


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Wow how many of you ever remembered/played this?!


----------



## Kindredice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglake*
> 
> I'm almost sure no one knows this but I could be wrong


Neighbors From Hell, fun game


----------



## redxmaverick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Wow how many of you ever remembered/played this?!


YES. This game was awesome!



This game I feel only my brother and I would know.


----------



## mcrbradbury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SMK*
> 
> Played the crap out of these games:
> Star Wars Rebellion
> Conquest Frontier Wars


i still play the crap out of this today


----------



## Wulfgar33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redxmaverick*
> 
> YES. This game was awesome!
> 
> This game I feel only my brother and I would know.


No way dude.. me and my brothers used to play that TMNT alll the time.... i mainly played Don. Booya


----------



## animal0307

This along with my Gravis game pad was awesome!! Still have the game pad and it works.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redxmaverick*
> 
> YES. This game was awesome!
> 
> This game I feel only my brother and I would know.


So many hours wasted well playing that game.


----------



## Chrit

Chip's Challenge


----------



## Wulfgar33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> So many hours wasted well playing that game.


Had to switch to Donotello for some of the fights.. Bo staff OP!


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redxmaverick*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Wow how many of you ever remembered/played this?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES. This game was awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> This game I feel only my brother and I would know.
Click to expand...

Super hard when I was a kid, but super fun. Nice Pick!


----------



## shilka

Here is an even older blast from the past Project IGI from the year 2000 for its time it was a great game but it did have some flaws but i played the hell out of it back in the day and i still take it down from the shelf to play once in a while
Wish did would bring it to Steam or GOG
I remember this was the very first game that i had that used a DVD box and not a CD box


----------



## Bloodbath

Body Harvest N64


----------



## shilka

Am i an old fart i can remember when these games was released and where new



I have played all 3 with the expansion packs i still cant to this day beat Command & Conquer
Red Alert i can beat the Soviet campaign but not the allied campaign
Tiberian Sun was the first C&C game i completed and i have spent so many hours playing Tiberian Sun that i cant keep count
Command & Conquer from 1995
Red Alert From 1996
Tiberian Sun from 1999


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 
> Here is an even older blast from the past Project IGI from the year 2000 for its time it was a great game but it did have some flaws but i played the hell out of it back in the day and i still take it down from the shelf to play once in a while
> Wish did would bring it to Steam or GOG
> I remember this was the very first game that i had that used a DVD box and not a CD box


Project IGI was fantastic. I remember my dad first got the game for me after I finished Wolfenstein and Return To Castle Wolfenstein.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> 
> 
> This along with my Gravis game pad was awesome!! Still have the game pad and it works.


Oh, yes! Yes! Yes!

I also have it, it's one of the best games made for the PC. Back when consoles had Street Fighter, we had One Must Fall 2097. I actually played it a few months ago, just as much fun as it was back then.


----------



## Artikbot

Blade: The Edge of Darkness.



Simply one of the best RPGs I've ever played. Wouldn't care to go through it again, for the 3rd time


----------



## lordj

There was this racing game where I controlled an RC car. I played it a lot when I was young.


----------



## NewHighScore




----------



## All3n

Not my video, but I spent many hour playing "Clowns and Baloons" on my old Tandy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZPrFT0xoEE


----------



## Harbec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socks keep you warm*
> 
> Holy God i still have all these games xD


That just awakened some long lost part of my childhood. I love put put!


----------



## Eaglake

This is truly epic game. I remember this as one of my first games and I play it these days too









Chicken Invaders rule the world


----------



## Harbec

This was the first game I can remember buying for my parents' computer. I bought Starcraft shortly after that and I have been playing PC games ever since.


----------



## Harbec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> For me, it's gotta be Nox. None of my friends had heard of it and I still don't know how it got onto my PC.


My friends and I played the crap out of that. I still remember when I bought it at walmart! Lost the CD in a house fire unfortunately


----------



## ironmaiden

Donkey Kong.


----------



## 7rouble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironmaiden*
> 
> Donkey Kong.


Really ^

How about Decent?



I think I am the only one in the world who has played this game lol.


----------



## ironmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7rouble*
> 
> Really ^
> How about Decent?
> 
> I think I am the only one in the world who has played this game lol.


No sir, I used play descent









Donkey Kong was on a gaming console way back in the 80's during my schooling days


----------



## TurboMach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Wow how many of you ever remembered/played this?!


son of a.... ive been trying to remember the name of that game for years i remember buying that back on the mid 90's in the staples $.99 DOS floppy games bin for my 486DX PC lol. you know where i can get a copy of this to work with win7?


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Am i an old fart i can remember when these games was released and where new
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have played all 3 with the expansion packs i still cant to this day beat Command & Conquer
> Red Alert i can beat the Soviet campaign but not the allied campaign
> Tiberian Sun was the first C&C game i completed and i have spent so many hours playing Tiberian Sun that i cant keep count
> Command & Conquer from 1995
> Red Alert From 1996
> Tiberian Sun from 1999


Hell yeah! I have Red Alert + Counterstrike + Aftermath as well as RA2 + Yuri's Revenge, as well as Tiberium Wars (CnC 3)
Those games are the first RTS I played. (I learned about M.A.X. later)

Star Trek - Starfleet Academy anyone?


----------



## ironmaiden

688i hunter killer

Doom

Jane's fighter anthrology.


----------



## Germanian

im surprised nobody mentioned KKND1 and KKND 2 yet, best RTS back then


----------



## Bloitz

Cyber Troopers Virtual on

No idea how it ended up on a pentium II compaq ...


----------



## toughacton

Love this thread! Gotta give a shout out to the most obscure system I own (3 actually) the Atari Lynx. 90% of the games are completely unknown and I own almost all of them. But my favorite is one called Kung Food


And i loved Chips challenge as well but on lynx


----------



## ironmaiden

Leisure Suit Larry LOL this one was awesome.


----------



## black7hought

Biker Mice From Mars - SNES


----------



## shilka

Anyone ever played this?


----------



## ramicio

Stunt Island was the game I played most in my childhood, and Coaster was a good one, too. They were published by Disney. I played Doom, Shadow Warrior a lot, and then Carmageddon. Later on I played Need For Speed 2, 3 (Hot Pursuit), 4 (High Stakes), Porsce Unleashed, and I stopped after Hot Pursuit 2. I dabbled in GTA3 for the PC, but I would lose interest. Somehow I stumbled on Rallisport Challenge and that also didn't pique my interest for very long. For consoles I only ever owned a NES and SNES, and occasionally rented an N64 to play Goldeneye. For the NES I would play Super Mario Bros. 1 and 3, RBI Baseball, some Addams Family game, Excitebike, Duck Hunt, a bunch of Bible games my mom rented, and a bunch more I would recognize if I saw them again. For SNES I played Super Mario World, Mario Paint, and some John Madden football game. I don't play any games anymore, and absolutely hated console gaming for anything newer than N64 and Goldeneye. I literally can't play them. The same applies to these insane games that use the keyboard and mouse. I just can't do it.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Germanian*
> 
> im surprised nobody mentioned KKND1 and KKND 2 yet, best RTS back then


OMG I played that thing


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurboMach1*
> 
> son of a.... ive been trying to remember the name of that game for years i remember buying that back on the mid 90's in the staples $.99 DOS floppy games bin for my 486DX PC lol. you know where i can get a copy of this to work with win7?


I had forgotten all about that game... and now I want to play it. The thing is, I have no idea WHERE I played it. I just know I have.


----------



## Schmuckley




----------



## nooboc2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> OMG I played that thing


I vaguely remember this game.


----------



## LMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harbec*
> 
> That just awakened some long lost part of my childhood. I love put put!


My son loved Putt-Putt, we had all the Putt-Putt games and some of the off shoots. I liked it better than him playing side-scrollers all day but the problem was he would get thru the game the same day I bought it.


----------



## Blaze0303

Full Throttle. I loved this game.


----------



## LMP

EarthSiege, it was the first game I owned that ran in Windows 95 on a 486.


----------



## Mr357

Operation Flashpoint (Now called Arma Cold War Assault and completely owned by Bohemia Interactive)


----------



## Ragsters

Robo Warrior (NES)


----------



## KG363

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Am i an old fart i can remember when these games was released and where new
> 
> 
> 
> I have played all 3 with the expansion packs i still cant to this day beat Command & Conquer
> Red Alert i can beat the Soviet campaign but not the allied campaign
> Tiberian Sun was the first C&C game i completed and i have spent so many hours playing Tiberian Sun that i cant keep count
> Command & Conquer from 1995
> Red Alert From 1996
> Tiberian Sun from 1999


It's not supposed to be games that everyone remembers.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurboMach1*
> 
> son of a.... ive been trying to remember the name of that game for years i remember buying that back on the mid 90's in the staples $.99 DOS floppy games bin for my 486DX PC lol. you know where i can get a copy of this to work with win7?


Well as far as I know, Chip's Challenge WON'T work on a 64-bit machine. 32-bit Win7 is fine though. You could always run a virtual machine with XP on it or something. And I have no idea where you can buy the game. It's sad, isn't it?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> Operation Flashpoint (Now called Arma Cold War Assault and completely owned by Bohemia Interactive)


I played the hell out of that game when it was new its hard as hell so many cheap deaths it make you wanna go crazy i spent most of time in the mission editor


----------



## Wulfgar33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Am i an old fart i can remember when these games was released and where new
> 
> 
> 
> I have played all 3 with the expansion packs i still cant to this day beat Command & Conquer
> Red Alert i can beat the Soviet campaign but not the allied campaign
> Tiberian Sun was the first C&C game i completed and i have spent so many hours playing Tiberian Sun that i cant keep count
> Command & Conquer from 1995
> Red Alert From 1996
> Tiberian Sun from 1999


I already posted these games foo.

And how can you not beat C&C red alert...? Its easy, build up.. own.. done.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wulfgar33*
> 
> I already posted these games foo.
> And how can you not beat C&C red alert...? Its easy, build up.. own.. done.


Its the second underground mission with the allies i cant beat


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I played the hell out of that game when it was new its hard as hell so many cheap deaths it make you wanna go crazy i spent most of time in the mission editor


I think lots of us remember OFP.


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG363*
> 
> It's not supposed to be games that everyone remembers.


Don't you just love how these threads always get perverted by people who don't know how to read. It's just like the "post your all time favourite whatever" and people turn the thread into a top 10 not all time fav.


----------



## TSXmike

Snake, rattle and roll for the NES. my sister and i used to spend hours playing this game. Alien Syndrome also.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snake_rattle_and_roll

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alien_Syndrome

edit:

cannot forget about Crystalis!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crystalis


----------



## Wulfgar33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Its the second underground mission with the allies i cant beat


i dont remember which one that is









Its been so long, but ive been all of those games, and i dont remember having too much difficulty in any of them...


----------



## Wulfgar33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Don't you just love how these threads always get perverted by people who don't know how to read. It's just like the "post your all time favourite whatever" and people turn the thread into a top 10 not all time fav.


Exactly.

But i think his argument was that its supposed to be games that Only you remember, meaning, games that arent very common, at all. but still.. any post is relevant, imo.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wulfgar33*
> 
> i dont remember which one that is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its been so long, but ive been all of those games, and i dont remember having too much difficulty in any of them...


Its the second to last mission


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KG363*
> 
> It's not supposed to be games that everyone remembers.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you just love how these threads always get perverted by people who don't know how to read. It's just like the "post your all time favourite whatever" and people turn the thread into a top 10 not all time fav.
Click to expand...

Technically there is a chance that someone will now game you posted.
But I totally agree that posting a game that is popular and are known by many if not all of us is just stupid.


----------



## shilka

This was the very first Playstation game i ever saw and played


----------



## Boinz

Haven't met any other person that played this stupid game, can't believe me and my brother bought it.


----------



## superj1977

Flimbo's Quest on my mates old C64GS \m/


----------



## TSXmike

Ooooo! i remembered another!

how about Jumping Flash!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jumping_Flash


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I played the hell out of that game when it was new its hard as hell so many cheap deaths it make you wanna go crazy i spent most of time in the mission editor


There's still dedicated servers up







More than Dragon Rising as a matter of fact


----------



## BulletSponge

Pretty sure no one remembers this one..........................


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metalcrack*
> 
> Hylide (NES) for being super bad and confusing, Karnov (NES) for being awesome beyond description (describe a fat muscular Russian man who spits fire and stores a ladder in his ass???)
> 
> Arcus Odysee, Light Crusader and Beyond Oasis (GEN) for being great RPG action hybrid.


Man, I thought I was the only one that new about Karnov. Loved that game and none of my friends had a clue.


----------



## JadedPrimate

Trex Warrior. A really obscure Amiga game from 1991. Played it when I was a kid, never actually managed to beat it. For a long time I didn't even remember what it was called, until a few months ago my brother managed to find a movie of it on youtube. You're a sci-fi gladiator looking for revenge in an arena filled with trampolines. What's not to love?


----------



## nooboc2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wulfgar33*
> 
> i dont remember which one that is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its been so long, but ive been all of those games, and i dont remember having too much difficulty in any of them...


I remember the underground missions were always difficult. I can't remember them 100% but I think you get Tanya and there are dogs everywhere and if Tanya dies it's mission failed, or something along those lines.


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglake*
> 
> Technically there is a chance that someone will now game you posted.
> But I totally agree that posting a game that is popular and are known by many if not all of us is just stupid.


This is more now a blast to the past thread. It makes me happy being reminded by these games.


----------



## nooboc2012

Who's up for a game of C&C?


----------



## Chris13002

I grew up on a Sega Genesis/CD with 32X... so many power adapters...

Genesis
Landstalker (RPG/Adventure)

Sega CD...
Silpheed (top down shooter)
Sewer Shark

For PC -
One of my very first games was Hyperblade by Activision - I still remember the soundtrack...


----------



## shilka

Anyone remember these games?





Asterix and the Great Rescue was the very first game i had for my Sega Mega Drive which i still have to this day


----------



## Eaglake

I know only Sonic. I had it on sega too. Such an awesome game


----------



## MisterMalv

Anyone else remember Larn, Rouge clone, mid 80's? Spent too many school lunchtimes on this one.


----------



## Unstableiser

Ok everyone's heard of it that played it but, Cops 'N' Robbers was my favourite young childhood game


----------



## nooboc2012




----------



## Unl33t

This was awesome... So many hours spent playing this game...


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nooboc2012*


Alex Kid for the Sega Master System? I thought that one was well known.


----------



## nooboc2012

Yes, it is.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Does this bring back any memories for you guys?


----------



## deafboy




----------



## azaroth

boom.....


----------



## TSXmike

heres one that no one ever seems to remember:

Blaster Master:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blaster_Master


----------



## NewHighScore

Gorillas in MS DOS









I only know a couple people who have played this back in the day and that is cuz we played together.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*


Gauntlet legends! Awesome Game!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSXmike*
> 
> heres one that no one ever seems to remember:
> 
> Blaster Master:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blaster_Master


My cousin and I used to play that all the time, regular Nintendo. You could get out of your upgradable car and go do missions while on foot. Really cool game, fun and hard.


----------



## Unstableiser

It's astounding to think that downhill skiing in Switzerland is less than 150 years old.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Gauntlet legends! Awesome Game!


Fully agreed


----------



## Dukman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Pretty sure no one remembers this one..........................


Some of us do. I remember the game, but I never played it.

Speaking of oldies, lets get really ancient. Not quite Pong, but close. Note the publisher. This was back when they actually MADE games. And most of them were pretty damn good.



And one of the first truly awe inspiring games I ever played.


----------



## Code-Red

A few games from my childhood.



 (Ghostbusters 2 PC)

 (Most people know it as Alien Carnage, I remember it as Halloween Harry)


----------



## Biorganic

What about lode runner?


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> What about lode runner?


I played the second one


----------



## shilka

I know this is not a old game but i very much liked it despite all the bugs


----------



## gtarmanrob

There was an older game called Incoming that I used to love. Just grabbed it on GOG, couldn't believe it when I found it there


----------



## beers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Gorillas in MS DOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only know a couple people who have played this back in the day and that is cuz we played together.


HAH I used to play that junk back in high school in computer class..


----------



## LMP

I posted this game about 5 pages ago and I can't believe nobody remembers it!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LMP*
> 
> I posted this game about 5 pages ago and I can't believe nobody remembers it!


I never played it but my i had a friend who played the hell out of Earth Siege 2


----------



## gtarmanrob

Raptor: Call of Shadows


----------



## Fallout323f




----------



## Biorganic

I got no love with my mention of OGRE BATTLE 64 epic game, decisions influenced outcome, very complex leveling, combination strategy with RPG elements. Played the Ish out of this game with my cousin like 12-14 years ago.


----------



## hzac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> 
> Raptor: Call of Shadows


This was my childhood. They have it on Mac now haha


----------



## todd_beedy

Kid Icarus
Metroid
Legend of Zelda
Adventures of Link
Rygar
Deja Vu

My entire life from 13 to 16 wrapped up right there....


----------



## mothrpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers*
> 
> HAH I used to play that junk back in high school in computer class..


Oh man, that's great. I worked the night shift driving fork lift one summer and it was dead and the computers had ZERO games..........except I went into the dos prompt on the old crappy machines and found gorilla! Had great fun with a coworker playing versus, he was amazed I found this game, haha.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hzac*
> 
> This was my childhood. They have it on Mac now haha


i just grabbed it off gog.com its only $2.99

heres another one that i dont think i've ever heard mention of before. i played a demo of it long ago and loved it, but could never find a retail copy



Treasures of the Deep: PS1


----------



## BenRK

Another game I played when I was younger but no one else around me seemed to have was a little ol racing game called

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planet_of_Death


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenRK*
> 
> Another game I played when I was younger but no one else around me seemed to have was a little ol racing game called
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planet_of_Death


I played the crap out of that game back in the day!


----------



## Enely

Contra and Eternal Champions was all I ever played back in my day. Still got my NES but i miss my Sega genesis.


----------



## Shadychevyowner

My first mmo. Redmoon online


----------



## Joneszilla

Golgo 13 & Rygar on NES


----------



## Joneszilla

Double post


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers*
> 
> HAH I used to play that junk back in high school in computer class..


Aw yea... I'm fairly certain that was the first video game I ever played. I was more of an outdoors person back then.


----------



## rgrwng

Duke Nukem 3D
Crystal Caves
Arkanoid
Cosmo's Cosmic Adventure
Earthsiege 1+2 (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earthsiege_2)
Starseige (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Starsiege)
Jump Raven
Chex Quest
Screamer 1+2 (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screamer_%28video_game%29)
Destruction Derby
Unnatural Selection (http://www.old-games.com/download/5661/unnatural-selection)


----------



## ventacon

*KKND - Krush Kill n Destroy*


*Mutant League Football*

I always wanted them to remake Mutant League Football, that game was so much fun.


----------



## Dhirrac+




----------



## The_chemist21




----------



## 666lbs

Snow Bros.


----------



## kyfire

@ The_chemist21...you're not the only one that remembers Zork! I loved that game!


----------



## amstech

Croc : Legend of the Gobbos
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhirrac+*


Everyone remembers Contra!
Cmon now!


----------



## bdenpaka

Turf Battles, before Aeria Games bought the rights of the game.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turf_Battles


----------



## Hckngrtfakt

Stellar 7 ....


----------



## gtarmanrob

Netstorm: Islands at War


----------



## 95329

POD:




So many good memories


----------



## Matthew89

Tyrian


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matthew89*
> 
> Tyrian


I still sometimes play this game







Trying to get better modules for the ship is just so fun!


----------



## Fuell

Joust for atari... Some very good times with that game.


----------



## kenpachiroks

I have to go with


The level design and logic was so complex, I loved it. One of the funnest games I've played.


----------



## Noctizzle

Darkstone... Noone seemed to know about it until i met an american guy on ventrilo in 2005.


----------



## Rezard

Wow...!

Nominated for "Best Thread Ever", I say.









I've only started into the thread,
but I am surprised how many games are coming up I haven't thought of in years!

And am I the first person to mention Qbert on the NES...?


----------



## nagle3092

I can't remember the name or even the system it was on (might be Genesis) but the game in you protecting a village from goblins/monsters that would over run it. You layed down a series of traps/pitfalls/walls and hope your defenses would be enough to hold off the swarm so you could prepare for another wave. Anyone remember this game, I've tried to find it countless times?


----------



## bevo

4th and inches
fastbreak

No one ever seems to put either of these games on greatest sports titles lists but they were easily the best of there day and both did things that other games didn't do for years. They both gave you stats in the game and no other game did that for a long time.


----------



## gtarmanrob

there was a game called Martyr, i used to have the demo and always wanted the full version. i cant even find info on the game now though. was an FPS


----------



## DrBrogbo

Oh so many games!

An old asteroids clone called Piranha Hundreds of hours of childhood spent here
A rogue-like called Castle of the Winds I still play it
An old DOS game called Skyroads Beautiful memories
Another old DOS game called Dogs Multi-player goodness

SO MANY MORE! Mystic Towers, Rise of the Triad, Major Stryker, Xenophage, One Must Fall, Betrayal at Krondor, etc.

The overwhelming nostalgia in this thread almost makes me sad.


----------



## gtarmanrob

^
+1 for Skyroads, used to play that all the time.

there was also a really old FPS called Marathon, dunno if thats been mentioned. I cant remember if it was a mod or stand alone game, pretty sure was a stand alone game based off one of the popular engines of the time.


----------



## Blubird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rezard*
> 
> Wow...!
> 
> Nominated for "Best Thread Ever", I say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've only started into the thread,
> but I am surprised how many games are coming up I haven't thought of in years!
> 
> And am I the first person to mention Qbert on the NES...?


Haha, was just gonna put Q-Bert for Game Boy...


----------



## DrBrogbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> ^
> +1 for Skyroads, used to play that all the time.
> 
> there was also a really old FPS called Marathon, dunno if thats been mentioned. I cant remember if it was a mod or stand alone game, pretty sure was a stand alone game based off one of the popular engines of the time.


There were 3 Marathon games, and they were made by... dunDunDUN... BUNGIE!

I only played the 2nd one, but that game was awesome.

You can get the trilogy for free through the Aleph One project here: Oh goodie oh goodie oh goodie oh goodie


----------



## Scorpion49

Earth and Beyond.... god I loved that game.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

DUNE for the Sega Cd


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ventacon*
> 
> 
> *KKND - Krush Kill n Destroy*
> 
> 
> *Mutant League Football*
> 
> I always wanted them to remake Mutant League Football, that game was so much fun.


I loved that game and the mutant league hockey also.


----------



## claymanhb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> DUNE for the Sega Cd


Yessssss!
....ttalk


----------



## TSXmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> *snip
> Treasures of the Deep: PS1


wow! totally forgot about that game. wonder if i still have it...


----------



## Osea23

Boy did I have some good memories with this game. Friends came over and we would play this game all the time.


----------



## arion69

Lionheart: Legacy of the Crusader anyone?

Also, Pepsiman..


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadychevyowner*
> 
> My first mmo. Redmoon online


Redmoon is still alive... with private servers. The best one being http://www.redmoonclassic.com/ I am a lvl 950+ azlar.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSXmike*
> 
> wow! totally forgot about that game. wonder if i still have it...


i've been searching for a PAL copy. they want like $40 on ebay... not willing to take that plunge yet


----------



## Mach 5

Blood back in the 90's, multiplay at LAN parties was always a blast, and the single player wasnt too shabby either!


----------



## CallAMedic4U

Im sure plenty of people played it, just wanted to give it some recognition.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mach 5*
> 
> Blood back in the 90's, multiplay at LAN parties was always a blast, and the single player wasnt too shabby either!


haha i was just playing Blood about 20 minutes ago. i got it from GOG.com for $2.99 end of last year. i love that game. "over the lips, through the gums. look out tummy, here i come"

and Quake 2, mate, that needs no introduction. although i preferred the original. still play it actually. it really says something about the current state of games doesnt it haha. cant wait to play a 15 year old game, happy to shelf a 15 month old game.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

The original Unreal (not Unreal Tournament)


----------



## DrBrogbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> The original Unreal (not Unreal Tournament)


Whatchu talkin' bout, that game was HUGE back in the day.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrogbo*
> 
> Whatchu talkin' bout, that game was HUGE back in the day.


It was, but I have a hard time finding people that remember it.

I've actually been the only one out of 30 gamer's in my life that actually played it, that I know.

that game used to be my life, I even owned the soundtrack.

The good 'ole Voodoo days.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

This has to be for me. Loved it back in the day and can never really forget it lol.


----------



## DrBrogbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> It was, but I have a hard time finding people that remember it.
> 
> I've actually been the only one out of 30 gamer's in my life that actually played it, that I know.
> 
> that game used to be my life, I even owned the soundtrack.
> 
> The good 'ole Voodoo days.


That's just sad. There was an article about that game in just about every video game magazine (awww, remember those?) from the moment it was announced until months after it was released.

It was epic in every single way. Even the bot matches were fun!

*OT:* Does anyone remember the PC game Strife? Wikipedia

I don't think I saw sunlight for a month after getting that game back in the day.


----------



## tubnotub1

Castle of the Winds, don't think any of my friends ever played it but I spent so much time on that game as a kid.


----------



## DrBrogbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubnotub1*
> 
> Castle of the Winds, don't think any of my friends ever played it but I spent so much time on that game as a kid.


Lol, I actually mentioned that one about 2 pages back. I've only ever met one other person who has played it (other than friends back in the day, who were forced).

I played the CRAP out of that game and its sequel. Still do, actually.


----------



## DonCorleone

Th Godfather

The Godfather: Don's Edition

Never gets boring.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Oh God, there's so many.


----------



## CloudX

Interstate '76!! I killed so many hours on that game! There's a ton more, but a good buddy of mine asked about it last night. We played a lot!


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*


Was that for the Tandy ?


----------



## Jester435

Midnight rescue.. This game was awesome as a kid.. DOS FTW!


----------



## cgg123321

if you recognize this game.. you are the coolest person ever.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Starminer


Demonstar


This game is single handedly why I like Racing games today


----------



## S.M.




----------



## CloudX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgg123321*
> 
> 
> 
> if you recognize this game.. you are the coolest person ever.


Dude, i recognize this!


----------



## gtarmanrob

hahaha aww man you posted 4x4 Evo 2 ! my mate and i used to play the crap out of that on PC. you could free roam together and just basically go bush bashing anywhere. was it the first or second 4x4 Evo that had the "find the lost object/hidden place" scenario.


----------



## claymanhb

Loved 4x4 evo!!!!!

....ttalk


----------



## morbid_bean

Crazy Machines









Still play it on steam every now and then.


----------



## Hanjin

Whacky Wheels, Jazz Rabbit 1 and 2, James Pond series.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Was that for the Tandy ?


Nope.
Quote:


> Developer(s) Interplay Entertainment
> Publisher(s) Interplay Entertainment
> Platform(s) Microsoft Windows
> Release date(s) July 31, 1999
> Genre(s) Space flight simulator game, Real-time tactics
> Mode(s) Singleplayer and Multiplayer
> Media/distribution CD-ROM


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Demonstar


That looks an awful lot like another classic game I loved: Raptor: Call of the Shadows.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Heretic 2

im hoping GoG snatch that one up.


----------



## Blubird

Remembered another one, Virtual On. Amazing and crazy fast game, esp. in the arcade with the twin joysticks.


----------



## Maian

I remember playing this game in Elementary school at the computer lab... if we finished our work quick enough, we could play the couple of the games that were on the computers. I always chose this one:


----------



## oc_user

delete


----------



## TSXmike

Smart Ball:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smart_Ball

my sister and i played the hell out of this game.


----------



## Menty

Played the heck out of K240 on my A500. Forerunner to:


----------



## TSXmike

Intelligent Qube:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intelligent_Qube

liked this one a lot as well.


----------



## ladcrooks

Wolfenstein 3D is a first-person shooter (FPS) developed by id Software and published by Apogee Software. Originally released on May 5, 1992 - a classic for me.

But without a doubt and not care what others think! Selfish i know. Far cry has to be the game that set the benchmark for others. I spent more hours on that game then any other!

If you disagree - i will shoot you in the face! Anyone who played it will know what i mean by saying that


----------



## Ascii Aficionado




----------



## Skorpian

Contra anyone?


----------



## Blubird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skorpian*
> 
> Contra anyone?


Up down up down left right left right B A Start, dawg.


----------



## gtarmanrob

haha you know what i just saw on GOG and it brought back memories. Blake Stone. anyone play that?


----------



## DrBrogbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> haha you know what i just saw on GOG and it brought back memories. Blake Stone. anyone play that?


Oh man, I had both Aliens of Gold and Planet Strike as a kid. I loved how some of the informant NPCs would help you and others would attack you.

I'll never forget that one level song that was a blatant rip-off of Led Zeppelin.







Praise Be to the Almighty Youtube


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrogbo*
> 
> Oh man, I had both Aliens of Gold and Planet Strike as a kid. I loved how some of the informant NPCs would help you and others would attack you.
> 
> I'll never forget that one level song that was a blatant rip-off of Led Zeppelin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Praise Be to the Almighty Youtube


haha i cant remember much of it, i dont think i ever actually went through the whole game. might have to go re-live that one


----------



## amay200

Fury 3




Sword of Fargol


----------



## Stuuut

Paratroopers


----------



## BenRK

LGR shows a lot of old games that flew under the radar. Wonder why I'm subbed to him. Also, glad to see this thread isn't completely dead.









Or is it? Dun dun DUUUUUN!!!!


----------

